#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-22
<GNU-Linux> Hola hay vida?
<xander21c> maso
<xander21c> entro mas tarde
<xander21c> nos leemos
<JtBits> alguien me opuede ayudar con
<JtBits> jdk en ubuntu
<Ads1> buenas noches
<Ads1> :P
<Ads1> 7 personas unicamente?
<Ads1> :)
<Ads1> ya estamos todos entonces :P
<Ads1> O:-)hola viper
<Ads1> buenas noches a todos
<viperhoot> salutes
<GNU-Linux> Hola a todos
<GNU-Linux> Buenas noches
<Ads1> hola GNu,hola NXVL
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> nxvl, esperamos un toque, aun falta xander21c y ... p3l|c4n0 :D
<Ads1> esa gente hehe
<nxvl> y aun es temprano
<viperhoot> ajña
<viperhoot> ajá
<_Adso_> dara tiempo a que cene mmmm
<nxvl> _Adso_: si comes en 5 minutos
<_Adso_> hahahah no creo
<_Adso_> :P
<GNU-Linux> facil come frente el Pc
<GNU-Linux> :-D
<_Adso_> ya abri mi pepsi en one
<_Adso_> no no ...mi tia frida holler me ahorcaria
<_Adso_> :P
<viperhoot> hahaha, si pe, pero sin xander no se hace mucho, la gran mayoria de hoy será la planificación de los eventos que se vienen
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: oe, hable con keybuk, me dice que la fecha de respuesta sale en la ultima pagina del wizard
<_Adso_> mmmmm entiendo
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: en la pagina
<nxvl> su cel esta apagado
<_Adso_> Nicolas que didactico tu video ;)
<_Adso_> llego por fin!
<nxvl> ahi ta
<nxvl> xander21c: te taba llamando
<xander21c> Holas: P
<xander21c> al nextel??
<_Adso_> que raro hace mogollon no usaba irc  jejeje
<nxvl> sep
<GNU-Linux> Entonces comenzamos?
<nxvl> pero me sale CO
<nxvl> viperhoot: tu vas en la silla?
<viperhoot> como quieran
<_Adso_> hahaha
<viperhoot> empezamos entonces??? o esperamos a P3L1C4N0?? (hahaha)
<_Adso_> 8-)
<viperhoot> bien, vamos por el primer punto
<viperhoot> *Planificación de la fiesta de lanzamiento de Intrepid Ibex.*
<xander21c> nxvl: ayer lo deje botado en algun lugar de mi casa
<nxvl> viperhoot: como si fuera a venir
<_Adso_> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<viperhoot> ok, mi propuesta es ir empezando a buscar local para el lanzamiento de intrepid
<viperhoot> se supone que sale el 30 de octubre no ?
<viperhoot> podemos hacer la fiesta una semana después, hasta eso yo ya me aparezco por lima
<viperhoot> podria ser el 8 o 15 de noviembre
<nxvl> yo el 30 teoricamente, voy a estar en brazil
<nxvl> osea que la siguiente semana seria perfecto para mi
<nxvl> viperhoot: 8 de nov es el fesoli
<viperhoot> el 15 a mi me va bien , es perfecto
<xander21c> viperhoot: en Lima tengo una sede que estoy averiguando: UTP con los utpinux - sin confirmar aun
<viperhoot> el 14 es mi cumple y el concierto de R.E.M. ahahah
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> queda para el 15 ?
<viperhoot> +1 :D
<_Adso_> +2
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> buenas noches
<xander21c> +1
<GNU-Linux> 1+
<nxvl> +1
<_Adso_> +1 perdon
<viperhoot> ok, fiesta de lanzamiento de intrepid programada para el 15 ;)
<viperhoot> ahora.. lugar ?
<viperhoot> esto va a estar en pendiente de seguro
<nxvl> viperhoot: eso no se puede decidir ahorita
<nxvl> viperhoot: eso tenemos que ver durante la semana
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> xander21c, decias algo de UTP
<viperhoot> yo me encargo de ver las posibilidades de la catolica (aunque no prometo nada, está para proponer aun)
<_Adso_> decia que tiene que confirmar
<nxvl> brb
<viperhoot> alemcito, recien vamos en el primer punto, sobre la programación de la fiesta de lanzamiento de intrepid
<viperhoot> yap, ponentes y eso aún está en espera
<alemcito> ah ya
<viperhoot> cuenten conmigo claro ;)
<viperhoot> ehh ahora
<alemcito> y en que tema estan ahora?
<GNU-Linux> entonces el 15 de octubre (cae miercoles)
<viperhoot> mientras venia, se me puso una idea para proponerla al brainstorm (aunque dudo que se pueda), la de que apenas terminado un nuevo release, se envie material a los loco teams aprobados, ahi mismo (en ese caso ya tendriamos cds para el evento)
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, 15 de noviembre
<GNU-Linux> ok 15 noviembre (sabado)
<_Adso_> suena bien
<alemcito> claro
<nxvl> GNU-Linux: de noviembre
<GNU-Linux> apuntado en la agenda
<_Adso_> ya esta en mi agenda (Y)
<viperhoot> nxvl, xander211 voy a proponerlo en el brainstorm y me suman positivos
<GNU-Linux> ahora hay que recordar que en noviembre viene RMS
<nxvl> viperhoot: eso lo tienes q pedir
<nxvl> viperhoot: xander21c sabe como es eso
<nxvl> viperhoot: incluso me imagino que si pides desde antes dices q esperas hasta que salgan
<xander211> q cosa
<viperhoot> nxvl, osea, si, pero para que nos llegue lo más pronto posible , antes de realizar el evento
<viperhoot> ahh ok
<nxvl> viperhoot: el problema es que el iso oficial sale el 30, mientras queman los discos 2 dias por lo menos, mas 2 semanas de envio
<viperhoot> xander211, mientras venia, se me puso una idea para proponerla al brainstorm (aunque dudo que se pueda), la de que apenas terminado un nuevo release, se envie material a los loco teams aprobados, ahi mismo (en ese caso ya tendriamos cds para el evento)
<viperhoot> nxvl, crees que la hacemos para el 15 ?
<xander211> :)
<GNU-Linux> 2 semanas es justo
<GNU-Linux> si no hay ningun inconveniente
<GNU-Linux> seria ponerse la pilas para que esten a tiempo los CF
<GNU-Linux> CD
<nxvl> viperhoot: no creo en vdd
<nxvl> viperhoot: ten en cuenta q tienen que hacer los discos
<xander211> nxvl, viperhoot puedes pre-ordenar las cajas, pero no creo q lleguen en 2 semanas
<viperhoot> nxvl,  creo que seria buena idea proponerla para el braistorm.. de seguro que es algo que necesitan los locos
<nxvl> xander211: si pes, eso digo
<nxvl> viperhoot: voy a tratar de proponerlo al LoCo Council en la proxima reunion
<viperhoot> nxvl, estaria perfect, o al menos estandarizar las fiestas de lanzamientos a unas semanas luego, para que los locos ya tengan merchandising para ello
<xander211> nxvl: ellos anuncian en la lista de LoCo contacts cuando se pueden enviar las solicitudes y las cantidades
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> alguien tiene algo más que agregar sobre este punto ?
<viperhoot> creo que por ahora queda en eso, hasta que tengamos local fijo
<viperhoot> ...
<nxvl> :d
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> <o>
<viperhoot> hahaha
<nxvl> :P
<viperhoot> bien
<viperhoot> pasamos al otro
<viperhoot> que es "casi lo mismo"
<viperhoot> *Planificación de participación del FESOLI (UIGV).*
<viperhoot> sería la voz ir todos en grupo
<viperhoot> nos
<nxvl> yo tengo q exponer
<viperhoot> nosé, reunirnos en un punto (haciendo previos! :D)  y luego ir
<nxvl> no se a q hora
<viperhoot> sería más representativo
<viperhoot> nxvl, ajá, tu y xander211 exponden no?
<viperhoot> exponen
<alemcito> si ellos exponen XD
<alemcito> jojo Xd
<nxvl> xander211: has visto de tener stand otra vez?
<viperhoot> alemcito, tu estarás en la organización o algo ?
<alemcito> to tmb voy a exponer y voy a tar dentro de ese dia organizando y a poyando
<viperhoot> xander211, pero que el stand esté en el primer piso :P
<viperhoot> xander212, tendremos stand esta vez ?
<viperhoot> ehmmmmm
<xander212> viperhoot , si no daran un espacio en el fesoli
<alemcito> dejame preguntarle a santiago
<viperhoot> xander212, hay que ver la posibilidad de que sea en el primer piso mejor
<viperhoot> nadie subia al segundo la vez pasada :P
<xander212> eso lo voy a hablar con santigo en estos dias
<xander212> si es como el año pasado sera en el primer piso
<xander212> capaz alemcito sabe algo
<alemcito> pera ke toy preguntando XD
<nxvl> viperhoot: el anho pasado el stand fue en el primeri piso
<nxvl> viperhoot: el q tuvimos en el segundo fue para le involucrate+
<viperhoot> hmm cierto, estoy que me cruzo
<nxvl> alemcito: QUE
<alemcito> un ratito esperen que estoy preguntandole a santiago sobre el stand
<viperhoot> nxvl, ok, entonces que podemos necesitar ?
<viperhoot> supongo que voluntarios turnandose el stand cierto ?
<nxvl> discos
<nxvl> como cancha
<nxvl> xander211: no te han mandado discos?
<GNU-Linux> decoracion
<xander212> nxvl: tengo problemas con mi conexion : puede expulsar a xander211 y a xander21c
<nxvl> 21c ya se fue
<xander212> nxvl: no han mando discos
<Genelyk> reunion???
<viperhoot> ok, merchandising hace falta ese día basicamente
<viperhoot> Genelyk, si, ya empezamos
<viperhoot> y voluntarios para turnarse el stand :D
<alemcito> xander ya le pregunte a santiago dice que cree que si pero que lo va a conversar contigo sobre ese tema ya que primero tiene que conversar con el comité organizador
<nxvl> viperhoot: tenemos lapiceros, folletos y huevadas
<viperhoot> nxvl, ok
 * Genelyk (antes  guarda un pekeño log, via pagina, ahora no  hay :S)
<viperhoot> nxvl, ok
<nxvl> viperhoot: siguiente tema? tengo que fugar
<viperhoot> algun otro punto para agregar ?
<viperhoot> ok
<xander21c> quizas podemos mandar a hacer globos blancos con los logos
<nxvl> si, eso es barato
<alemcito> ﻿xander21c ya le pregunte a santiago dice que cree que si pero que lo va a conversar contigo sobre ese tema ya que primero tiene que conversar con el comité organizador
<nxvl> hay que ver resupuesto y donaciones
<GNU-Linux> xander21c: bebidas?
<viperhoot> lo tercero lo propuso xander21c : *proponer charlas via IRC
<xander21c> ok
<nxvl> viperhoot: eso lo estaba queriendo hacer andres
<nxvl> viperhoot: mejor lo pateamos para el proximo domingo
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> ahora
<viperhoot> yo tengo dos cosas que mostrar
<viperhoot> (pasamos de tema)
<viperhoot> un nuevo wiki http://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu-pe.org/wiki
<xander21c> ta bonito
<viperhoot> solo es cuestion de configurarle un CNAME y apuntaria a http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org
<Genelyk> :O sin publicidad
<viperhoot> de hecho ya contacté con los sysadmins de canonical y se supone que hacen el arreglo de los dns's mañana
<nxvl> +1
<viperhoot> impresiones ?? pruebenlo un toke
<viperhoot> :)
<viperhoot> +1
<xander21c> +1 se ve mas ordenado y el calendario ayuda hrto
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> CONDICIÓN PARA USARLO: SER MIEMBRO OFICIAL Y TENER SU CUENTA @UBUNTU-PE.ORG
<viperhoot> asi que... a ponerse las pilas para trabajar en el wiki
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> viperhoot: nos querias mostrar otra cosa
<viperhoot> mi idea en cuanto a ese wiki es migrar todo lo que ya teniamos en el wiki oficial de ubuntu, será más accesible
<viperhoot> nxvl, si, pero es solo para los del council
<viperhoot> esperen configuro
<nxvl> ok, mandas mail
<viperhoot> mandado
<nxvl> ok
<viperhoot> hace 2 dias me puse a jugar con esto de google sites y veo que tiene un potencias increible
<viperhoot> he creado asi como un tracker de nuestras actividades, para estar pendiente de en que estamos trabajando, que se está haciendo y en que falta trabajar más
<viperhoot> xander21c, nxvl revisen sus mails
<xander21c> ok
<GNU-Linux> el wiki desde cuando se podra subir manuales?
<viperhoot> por supuesto es un wiki, cualquiera hace los cambios que cree convenientes
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, cuando quieras, la condición es ser miembro oficial de ubuntu perú
<GNU-Linux> dame requerimientos
<nxvl> viperhoot: eso si no me cuadra por completo
<GNU-Linux> estoy para ayudar en todo lo que pueda
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, se ha creado una sección "documentación : http://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu-pe.org/wiki/documentacion
<Genelyk> y si alguien ajeno, quiere poner un manual
<nxvl> viperhoot: xq el wiki, contenidos y cosas podrian ser contribuciones
<Genelyk> es encesario ser ?
<nxvl> bueno soy fuga
<viperhoot> nxvl, no entiendo
<nxvl> ahi nos leemos
<nxvl> viperhoot: olvidate, no dije nada :D
<viperhoot> nxvl, ok , de ahi me detallas
<viperhoot> okas
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, http://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu-pe.org/wiki/comunidad/miembro-oficial
<viperhoot> OK, ahora respondo cualquier duda sobre este punto
<GNU-Linux> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pe/+members ya estoy Jose Luis Huamani Gonzales
<GNU-Linux> me faltaria una cuenta ubuntu-pe.org
<Genelyk> uhmm
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, osea, ahi eres parte del equipo en launchpad, no un miembro oficial de ubuntu perú, son un poquin diferentes
<viperhoot> lo que pasa es que para poder hacer modificaciones en el wiki es necesario contar con una cuenta @ubuntu-pe.org , por lo que se tiene que ser miembro oficial antes
<Genelyk> ami opinion,  creo que cualquiera, deberia poder agregar , contenido al wiki.  pero solo los admi , puede aceptar loq escriben
<GNU-Linux> ambos puntos son buenos ser un miembro oficial y que todos puedan agregar
<viperhoot> Genelyk, es necesario un registro para ello, para saber quien agrega, quien quita o quien "malogra"
<Genelyk> el registro se es necesario
<viperhoot> es la unica manera de tener control
<GNU-Linux> los que nos miembros oficiales necesitan verificacion
<Genelyk> osea solo con tener una cuenta  en ubuntu-pe
<Genelyk> o es necesario tener el correo para poder subir los manuales?
<viperhoot> Genelyk, es necesaria la cuenta de correo
<viperhoot> de paso va a incentivar a que más se vuelvan miembros oficiales ;)
<Genelyk> chess
<GNU-Linux> ya pero entonces que necesito exactamente para ser miembro oficial de ubuntu-pe
<Genelyk> pero  no seria riesgoso ?
<GNU-Linux> para ponerme a trabajar en ello
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, todo está documentado aqui: http://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu-pe.org/wiki/comunidad/miembro-oficial
<viperhoot> Genelyk, por qué riesgoso ?
<xander21c> los manuales que suban , si lo descargaron de algun lugar, chequeen la licencia
<xander21c> y sus manuales propios tambien deberian usar licencia
<GNU-Linux> viperhoot: ya estoy en miembros
<GNU-Linux> ya he ingresado en join team
<GNU-Linux> mi nombre es Jose Luis Huamani Gonzales
<xander21c> chequen esto http://pe.creativecommons.org/
<GNU-Linux> estoy en miembros activos
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, creo que estas confundiendo, uno es ingresar al equipo en Launchpad y otra ingresar como miembro oficial de ubuntu perú
<viperhoot> (valga hacer las modificaciones para aclarar este punto en el wiki)
<GNU-Linux> entonces leave the team
<viperhoot> no lo dejes
<viperhoot> te explico
<Genelyk> riesgo, de fraude xD1
<GNU-Linux> haber
<viperhoot> pedimos que ingreses como miembro del equipo "en launchpad" para tener un control de los miembros que han firmado el código de conducta.. al menos es asi por ahora
<Genelyk> viperhoot: , creo q si GNU-Linux , qiere ayudar, deberiamos darle facilidades,
<viperhoot> Genelyk, si, pero hay que tener las cosas claras desde un principio
<GNU-Linux> ya he firmado el el codigo de conducta
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, pero, ahora lo que queremos es que para poder trabajar en el wiki seas miembro oficial de ubuntu perú, esto implica un poco más de responsabilidades y un mayor compromiso
<GNU-Linux> no tengo problema por eso
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, entonces postula como miembro oficial
<viperhoot> en la página que te pasé te dan los pasos para postular como miembro oficial
<viperhoot> Genelyk, si no me equivoco, tu ya eres miembro oficial
<GNU-Linux> si ya los he visto voy a ponerme a trabajar
<Genelyk> por tener correo soy ?
<viperhoot> Genelyk, exacto
<viperhoot> Genelyk, antes de darte ese correo, internamente se ha evaluado con el council tus aportes y compromiso..claro, eso no se dice
<viperhoot> la misma idea es hacerlo con los demás... postulan candidatura, observamos el compromiso que tienen.. y si es positivo, se los considera como miembros oficiales... sino se lo hace esperar hasta ver más aportes
<viperhoot> espero haberme entendido :S  ... sino pregunten, la idea es despejar bien este punto
<GNU-Linux> por mi esta claro gran parte
<GNU-Linux> exepto que no tengo muchos aportes en el la web
<GNU-Linux> lo cual voy a tener que trabajar duro para poder reunir los requisitos
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, eso esperamos
<viperhoot> de ti y de todos los miembros
<GNU-Linux> habra que ser paciente para postularme
<viperhoot> de este modo se ve el real compromiso de quien quiere aplicar
<GNU-Linux> no deseo postularme sin antes no complir con lo necesario
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, claro, ahora que se vienen eventos bien podemos ver el compromiso de todos ;)
<viperhoot> bueno.. alguien tiene algo más que agregar ?
<viperhoot> xander21c, ?
<GNU-Linux> claro
<GNU-Linux> pero desde ya cuenten conmigo para lo que sea necesario
<Genelyk> el del proximo sabado
<Genelyk> ya tienes como empesar
<Genelyk> :D
<viperhoot> Genelyk, del proximo sabado ??  que hay ?
<xander21c> dime viperhoot
<GNU-Linux> ? que hay el proximo sabado
<viperhoot> xander21c, algo más que agregar ?
<xander21c> creo q no
<viperhoot> siendo asi , creo que termina la reunión
<Genelyk> dela villa real,
<viperhoot> se ha hecho rápido con todos los puntos claros
<Genelyk> claro si contestan
<viperhoot> ahhh cierto
<viperhoot> pero hasta ahora ha quedado a media, y no ha sido una invitación formal
<viperhoot> bien.. siendo asi, termina la reunión :)
<GNU-Linux> :s que pasa si hacen la invitacion formal a la ultima hora
<Genelyk> se
<viperhoot> gracias por su asistencia, seguro que tenemos una nueva en 2 semanas para ver los avances
<Genelyk> pos loq puedan iran
<Genelyk> no creo q sean tan malos de responder el viernes
<GNU-Linux> conociendo a la gente pueden ser capaces
<viperhoot> se avisa a la comunidad si se tiene algo concreto y si vemos que podemos participar
<GNU-Linux> ya que esperan todo a ultima hora
<Genelyk> se eso si
<viperhoot> tampoco vamos a ir un par de horas antes :P
<GNU-Linux> :d
<Genelyk> bueno
<GNU-Linux> bueno entonces eso seria todo
<Genelyk> inprovisacion,  todo por  q los jovenes salgan del oscuro mundo de windows (6)
<viperhoot> ehh otra cosa, eso del wiki, es probable que desde mañana esté accesible via: http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org
<viperhoot> a más tardar pasado mañana
<GNU-Linux> perfecto solo que tendre que esperar hasta ser un miembro oficial para poder subir manuales
<Genelyk> yo desde el martes ayudara a trasladar info de otras wikis
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, ponte las pilas pe :P
<Genelyk> mañana tengo q seer un mostro en contabilidad
<GNU-Linux> viperhoot: no te preocupes que estoy con tiempo libre y me pongo a trabajar en ello
<viperhoot> sale y vale ;)
<GNU-Linux> mas bien si me das unos alcances de donde podria ayudar mas asi trabajo en algo que realmente se necesite
<viperhoot> bien, gracias por la asistencia... y seguro nos vemos en el fesoli
<viperhoot> ya fugo
<viperhoot> lueog envio un resumen de lo tratado a la lista de correos
<Genelyk> okz
<GNU-Linux> perfecto
<Genelyk> asu fesoli en noviembre
<alemcito> xander21c conversa con santiago sobre el stand para el fesoli y tambien de los auspicios
<viperhoot> chevere, ahi nos leemos
<xander21c> alemcito : estoy en eso
<alemcito> ah ya
<alemcito> chevere entonces
<GNU-Linux> entonces eso es todo por hoy?
<viperhoot> juas... por aqui me quedo un rato más ;)
<Genelyk> seee
<viperhoot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue109#LoCo%20News  ya salio un nuevo newsletter
<viperhoot> Codecs & DVD playback in Intrepid for all users ... extraño, seguro que más de uno va a saltar con esta noticia
<GNU-Linux> viperhoot: cual es el blog
<GNU-Linux> necesito una colaboracion en foros, blogs, lista de correo
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, blog de ?
<GNU-Linux> en los requisitos esta en blog
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, ahh, salta ese punto, antes teniamos una gestión de blogs, pero no funcionó del todo
<GNU-Linux> ok entonces foros, lista de correo
<GNU-Linux> el problema es que el foro no es muy tocado
<Genelyk> ya fue el blog
<GNU-Linux> en especial con lo que yo mas se, que son servidores
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, ni creas, ultimamente tiene mucha actividad
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, si, depende el topic
<GNU-Linux> si pero yoo mas trabajo con servidores no trabajo mucho con desktop
<viperhoot> nxvl creo que está metido en el server team, facil y puede apoyarte en ese punto
<GNU-Linux> a perfecto por mi no hay problema
<GNU-Linux> dime creen que puedan poner un topic mas en el foro de ubuntu-pe
<GNU-Linux> sobre servidores
<viperhoot> Claro
<viperhoot> yo me encargo de ello
<GNU-Linux> iptables/mailserver/fileserver/webservers
<GNU-Linux> perfecto asi ya tendre un topic donde entrar seguido
<Genelyk> xvr
<Genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> aer espera
<GNU-Linux> ok
<GNU-Linux> Genelyk: cual es la alegria
<viperhoot> https://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=19 media extraña esta idea de canonical
<Genelyk> digamos q el tema de servidopres es como el desban
<Genelyk> todos lo conocen pero nadie entra ai
<GNU-Linux> jaja
<GNU-Linux> es que a mi me encantan llos servidores
<GNU-Linux> me gusta el modo texto
<GNU-Linux> no me malogra la vista y eso me permite estar mas horas frente el monitor :-D
<Genelyk> kien como tuuu
<Genelyk> yo tiendo a ver  todo azul
<GNU-Linux> humm workstation
<xander21c> viperhoot, es para los loquitos que quieren su caja bonita
<xander21c> o creen q sin la caja y los manuales el producto no es nada
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> buen punto
<GNU-Linux> :-D xD
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, no encaja bien ese foro
<viperhoot> no estoy seguro donde ubicarlo
<Genelyk> me pregunto si ese logo , sera licencidado
<GNU-Linux> me pregunto que haran cuando les llegue la caja y el manual este en ingles y no sepan ingles :-P
<GNU-Linux> viperhoot: seria forma de ver como ponerlo
<GNU-Linux> en todo caso puedo hacer tutos
<Genelyk> a haberdad
<GNU-Linux> el problema seria donde ponerlos
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, espera
<ratasxy> hola
<Genelyk>  actualize mi  firefox, y me salio en primera ventana la licencia :S
<GNU-Linux> ok
<viperhoot> ayuda/soporte / Servidores ??
<GNU-Linux> claro pk no
<GNU-Linux> algo me dice que eso llamara la atencion a mas de uno
<viperhoot> o Escritorios / Ubuntu Server ?
<GNU-Linux> :-S
<GNU-Linux> :s ya me dio duda
<Genelyk> soporte
<GNU-Linux> escritorios no puede ser pk en si Servidores no es un escritorio
<GNU-Linux> como que no encaja
<viperhoot> hm ok
<viperhoot> va en soporte entonces
<GNU-Linux> mas se apega Soporte ya que en silo que se da es soporte
<GNU-Linux> guias
<viperhoot> oks
<Genelyk> hablando ,,, donde esta el enlaze , para el fliker de ubuntu pe
<Genelyk> ??
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux,  hecho
<viperhoot> Genelyk, http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-pe
<xander21c> https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=245&osCsid=1f0d9edcbd3f3bb02346d5192972af2a
<ratasxy> una pregunta de que tan hablando
<GNU-Linux> cual es el precio de todo
<GNU-Linux> me gusta la mochila
<viperhoot> ratasxy, ya acabó la reunión.. hablamos de lo que venga :P
<xander21c> para que se mueran de envidia http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+red+hat%2C+opensuse%2C+gentoo%2C+centos&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<Genelyk> mandriva tiene un mandil de pinguino
<viperhoot> pra que mueran de envidia en el intrepid release party :P http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+red+hat%2C+opensuse%2C+gentoo%2C+centos&ctab=0&geo=PE&date=all&sort=0
<ratasxy> abuuuuu me la perdi
<Genelyk> por q todos los enlaces pasan por  gobit ?
<viperhoot> ratasxy, luego mando un resumen con todo lo que se trató ;)
<Genelyk> go.mibit
<GNU-Linux> viperhoot: ya pusiste el foro verdad
<GNU-Linux> lo acabod e ver
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, si
<viperhoot> Genelyk, porque estas entrando al canal irc desde la web (que es un <embed> de un servicio llamado mibbit
<GNU-Linux> voy a preparar info para ir colgandola
<viperhoot> okas
<ratasxy> de que foro habla
<Genelyk> asha
<Genelyk> parece  q andres `para abriendo la pagina de ubuntu
<Genelyk> xD1
<GNU-Linux> mientras a esperar a gente con sus dudas
<GNU-Linux> ratasxy: estamos hablando del topic Servidores colocado en el foro de ubuntu-pe
<xander21c> muchachos fugo,
<xander21c> mañana mando una propuesta divertida q se me ocurrio , hablamos l
<GNU-Linux> ok nos vemos
<GNU-Linux> o nos leemos
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<Genelyk> okz
<Genelyk> nos vemos
<ratasxy> como entro al topic de servidores
<GNU-Linux> buenoo voy a registrar el nick que voy a usar aqui
<GNU-Linux> dale en la pestaña foro y te aparece la relacion de los topic
<GNU-Linux> o mejor dicho subforos
<GNU-Linux> me cambio a lgonzales
<viperhoot> ehh algp
<viperhoot> algo
<viperhoot> lgonzales, ahora, los usuarios de @ubuntu-pe.org ... creo que es buena idea que sean los mismos que tu cuenta de ubuntu-pe en web
<viperhoot> o creen que sean mejor los mismos usuarios que sus cuentas en launchpad ?
<lgonzales> ok en launchpad tambien esta con lgonzales
<lgonzales> debido a que no puedo registrar GNU-Linux, ya esta registrado :-(
<viperhoot> esta para discutir con el council aun cuales serán los nicks que se consideran
<lgonzales> lgonzales l de Luis y gonzales mi apellido
<viperhoot> oks, lo discutimos con el council y avisamos por la lista seguro
<lgonzales> ok pero dime que tanto puede variar
<lgonzales> si no para no cambiar
<lgonzales>  o ir viendo que nick puedo crear
<lgonzales> ya que este sera el que use de ahora en adelante
<Genelyk> claro
<lgonzales> bueno gente nos leemos tengo que salir a dar un soporte
<lgonzales> hasta mañana
<lgonzales> bytes
<viperhoot> okas
<viperhoot> de ahi te confirmo
<lgonzales> ok
<Genelyk> ns vemos
<viperhoot> http://utpinux.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=96:softwarefreedomday2008&catid=53:educacion
<viperhoot> ta que hicieron un copy/paste clavado
<genelyk> u.u
<genelyk> me paso de nuevo de makina
<ratasxy> como registro una cuenta desde chatzilla
<viperhoot> ratasxy, no es igual que cualquier cliente irc ???
<viperhoot> msg nickserv register
<viperhoot> ponle un slash antes
<ratasxy> msg nickserv register
<ratasxy> nickserv register
<ratasxy> no pasa nada
<viperhoot> escribelo en la pestaña principal de FreeNode
<viperhoot> ratasxy,  msg nick register tu_email
<ratasxy> viperhoot
<viperhoot> ponle un /  delante del comando
<viperhoot> ratasxy, cheka aqui
 * viperhoot se va a dormir
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, ya por la hueva vienes
<viperhoot> hahaha
<ratasxy> viperhoot sale esto 	[WARNING]	Extra parameters “ratasxy@hotmail.com” ignored.
<ratasxy> donde chekeo
<viperhoot> http://www.ircdshells.com.ar/comandos-irc/nickserv.htm
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, me akaba de regresar el internet!!
<viperhoot> si si si
<viperhoot> hahah
<viperhoot> en fin, luego envio el resumen a la lista
<RoAkSoAx> yanto
<RoAkSoAx> firme tamare ke joda
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, no sabes de casuela lo ke dice nxvl:; nxvl> RoAkSoAx: oe, hable con keybuk, me dice que la fecha de respuesta sale en la ultima pagina del wizard
<viperhoot> me imagino que es sobre lo que le preguntaste del sponsorship para el uds
<viperhoot> pero eso de wizard.. ni idea
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> donde será :S
<RoAkSoAx> suave
<RoAkSoAx> 2 de octubre
<RoAkSoAx> me dicen si me aceptan o no
<RoAkSoAx> ojala T.T
<viperhoot> donde ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, en la misma página de donde pides
<RoAkSoAx> We'll let you know whether or not your request has been accepted by October 2nd.
<viperhoot> justo se me ocurre un par de ideas pa pedir
<viperhoot> tonteras... pero vale
<viperhoot> que en la instalación te pida si quieres instalar los juegos o no al igual que las "tecnologías de asistencia"
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pon noma,s tienes hasta el 25 pa aplicar por sponsorship
<viperhoot> hehehe no creo que por algo tan simple te manden
<viperhoot> o capaz
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pon noma oe
<viperhoot> hahah ok
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, al final no pierdes nada intentando
<viperhoot> lo pongo mañana q ya me gana el sueño
<viperhoot> aunque tengo otra idea q capaz si la hace
<viperhoot> todo es cuestion de recordar que soñaba hahaha
<viperhoot> ya me quito
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> laos tio
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hablamos tio
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> ?
<cfoch> oie diego, tienes fotos de lo de ayer??
<cfoch> de las charlas que hubo, sobre el software libre, open office, ubuntu y gnome??
<cfoch> alguien aca?
<cfoch> tengo problemas con la tarjeta de video trident cyberblade xp
<cfoch> no tengo efectos
<cfoch> en ubuntu
<cfoch> alguna ayuda
<cfoch> ?
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> ??
<cfoch> alguien aqui??
<cfoch> tengo un problema con un scaner agfa snapscan 1212p - puerto paralelo
<cfoch> no lo recnoce ubuntu
<cfoch> quiero difundir linux
<cfoch> repartiendo volantes a la gente de la calle
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya vi, el 2 de octubre me dicen si me aceptan o no.. y voy 14 dias de espera para la chamba de Ubuntu Translators Coordinator
<cfoch> ayer fui a la charla
<cfoch> por el software freedom day
<cfoch> y me olvide de preguntar si alguien sabia
<cfoch> si PDt de sunat iba a correr en linux
<cfoch> porke mi papa se esta animando por usar linux, pero como es contador, necesita el PDT
<cfoch> para hacer sus declaraciones
<nxvl> cfoch: wine
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, presiona pa que me sponsoreen al UDS :P hahahah
<RoAkSoAx> y pa ke me den la chamba
<RoAkSoAx>  :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<xander21c> nxvl: te comente q mi terminator murio??
<nxvl> xander21c: como actualizaste?
<xander21c> apt-get upgrade desde el repo de terminator
<xander21c> ﻿deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-terminator/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<nxvl> ah
<nxvl> del ppa
<nxvl> de ese no me encargo yo
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> humm
<xander21c> nxvl: y ahora?? alguna idea? xq lo llame desde la terminal y me sale esto
<xander21c> ﻿deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-terminator/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<xander21c> Traceback (most recent call last):
<xander21c>   File "/usr/bin/terminator", line 156, in <module>
<xander21c>     options.geometry)
<xander21c>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/terminatorlib/terminator.py", line 108, in __init__
<xander21c>     stores.append (config.TerminatorConfValuestoreRC ())
<xander21c>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/terminatorlib/config.py", line 213, in __init__
<xander21c>     ini.parse()
<xander21c>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/terminatorlib/configfile.py", line 150, in parse
<xander21c>     self._line_ok()
<xander21c>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/terminatorlib/configfile.py", line 174, in _line_ok
<xander21c>     raise ConfigSyntaxError(str(e), self)
<xander21c> terminatorlib.configfile.ConfigSyntaxError:  * invalid literal for int() with base 10: '\xe2\x80\x99500\xe2\x80\x99', line 5:
<xander21c>              scrollback_lines = ’500’ #More comment. Single quotes are valid too
<nxvl> xander21c: pastebin
<xander21c> nxvl: sorry
<xander21c> nxvl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49324/
<viperhoot> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13556/   voten pe :D
<xander21c> viperhoot creo q debe ser opcional, es decir, cuando reinicie despues de la instalacion me diga, logearse o desea ser asistido para la configuración
<viperhoot> xander21c: hmmm buen punto
<viperhoot> voy a agregar eso
<nxvl> xander21c: nah, que se abra cuando entres a tu usuario y si no quieres pues la cierras
<viperhoot> igual vote pe :D
<nxvl> viperhoot: ya te botaron en contra
<xander21c> nxvl:  tambien pero es parecido a lo que te hace windows
<nxvl> viperhoot: btw, estas pidiendo sponsorship para el UDS?
<viperhoot> osea.. que salga la primera vez, con el primer usuario después de instalación
<viperhoot> nxvl: hmm no, solo propongo idea
<nxvl> xander21c: no, windows te da un "tour" que es una mierda
<nxvl> xander21c: lo que propone viperhoot es mas como lo que hace redhat
<xander21c> ok
<viperhoot> configurar algunos agregados después de la instalación
<viperhoot> algo asi masomenos
<xander21c> claro algo dummy proof
<viperhoot> ejem
<viperhoot> masomenos
<xander21c> o newbie proof
<viperhoot> ahora q me acuerdo, voy a buscar a un sysadmin para los subdominios
<nxvl> cuales subdominios?
<viperhoot> wiki.ubuntu-pe.org
<xander21c> ya vote: -1
<xander21c> :) mentira
<viperhoot> xS
<viperhoot> xander21c: comenta mejor eso de que sea opcional que aparezca o no
<xander21c> ok
<viperhoot> nxvl: saber porsiaca el nick de Nick Ali ?
<viperhoot> me dicen que él se encarga del manejo de los dns
<nxvl> boredandblogging
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> bueno.. parece que ya está enterado
<xander21c> nxvl: has visto este en acción en el UDS?? http://openmoko.com me da la impresion q es mas chevere q el iphone?
<nxvl> xander21c: es una cagada
<nxvl> xander21c: no sirve
<nxvl> xander21c: justo mako e ivan se estaban mechando por eso
<xander21c> q no anda?
<xander21c> nxvl: el alpha 6 esta mas descente
<nxvl> si, ya migre
<nxvl> funciona perfecto
<xander21c> ya estas en intreppid??
<xander21c> yo estoy creando me un liveUSB para instalarlo tambien
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> una pregunta, si quiere ahcer video streaming cual seria la herramienta apropiada en un ubuntu server
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, yo ni lo he descargado T.T
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<viperhoot> no me ha hecho caso creo Nick sobre los dns xS
<viperhoot> mi idea ya tiene 10 votos! :D
<redrebel> is it a good a idea to enclose your code within a try{  }catch(Exception e){}
<redrebel> ah, wrong window
<viperhoot> redrebel: haahaha
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> nxvl: me da la impresion de q intrepid es ma ligero?
<nxvl> yo lo siento mas chancho
<nxvl> algunas cosas
<xander21c> humm en que , hasta donde voy va rapido
<xander21c> aunq el nueva interfase de red es mas completa me da la impresion de q puede se confusa
<xander21c> el tema new human ta bonito, a ver q tal va con mi nvidia cuando lo instale
<xander21c> envy no levanta en intrepid
<xander21c> probare jockey
<viperhoot> oe, ta que no me hacen caso con los dns :S
<viperhoot> boredandblogging o no está o se hace el sueco
<GatunoxD> hola que onda
<viperhoot> hola GatunoxD
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> envy no anda bien en intrepid a6
<GatunoxD> es cierto que en  intrepid no va funcionar los drivers ati?
<xander21c> ni idea , tengo nvidia y lo estoy descargando a mano, esperare para ver si ando o no
<xander21c> espero que si
<xander21c> el tema new human te chevere
<xander21c> la interfase de red aun esta algo confusa, pero se ve muy completa
<GatunoxD> lee este articulo;) http://acdrtux.es/2008/09/los-drivers-de-ati-traen-el-caos-a-ubuntu-intrepid/
<xander21c> jockey se cuelga cuando va a descargar los drivers propietarios
<xander21c> GatunoxD: eso es por tema de ATI , sus drivers son malasos ademas de que no quieren soportar Xorg 1.5
<xander21c> nvidia suele hacer drivers mas presentables
<GatunoxD> pucha ty tengo una ati radeon
<GatunoxD> sera mejor que no me acualizse a intrepid asta que salgan los controladores
<xander21c> mejor para que no tengas problemas
<viperhoot> GatunoxD: algo seguro se podrá hacer
<xander21c> pero igual hardy es LTS asi q sobrado
<GatunoxD> una pregunta tonta
<GatunoxD> que es LTS cada rato lo leo
<xander21c> Long Term Support (soporte a largo plazo) para desktop es 3 años y server es 5 años
<xander21c> de actulizaciones permanentes y libres
<GatunoxD> y los que no son lts?
<GatunoxD> cuanto
<viperhoot> 18 meses
<viperhoot> GatunoxD: pero seguro que sale algo.. a la larga todos migraran a la nueva version de xorg... y ati no creo que se quede asi como asi... al menos no por mucho
<viperhoot> eso.. o opta por una nvidia que m
<viperhoot> que mejor se comportan
<xander21c1> ya volvi
<xander21c1> todo ok no mori en el intento de intalar los drivers de nvidia :) ahora tengo mejor resolución que con Hardy
<viperhoot> odio algoritmos
<nxvl> odio visual studio
<viperhoot> ta que me he sacado 02 en mi examen hahaha
<viperhoot> buehh, la maxima nota es 04 hasta ahorita
<xander21c1> viperhoot examen de q??
<nxvl> viperhoot: ta q tu eres burro, eso es facil
<viperhoot> algoritmos
<viperhoot> hahaa
<nxvl> claro
<nxvl> pseudocodigo ftw \o/
<viperhoot> nxvl: todo el mundo ta que jode, porque dibujé mal un puto cuadrado en diagrama de flujos anulada la pregunta
<nxvl> viperhoot: si te jalan en eso cambiate de carrera
<viperhoot> ta que joda
<nxvl> diagrama de flujos?
<nxvl> WTF!?
<nxvl> UMl?
<nxvl> UML*
<viperhoot> diagrama de flujos/pseoducodigo/codigo
<viperhoot> cada una por algoritmo
<viperhoot> profe de mierda
<nxvl> que ganas de joder de algunas universidades csm
<viperhoot> si oe
<viperhoot> tan que reclaman todos
<nxvl> pero esa waa si sirve como mierda
<nxvl> aunque yo lo hago a la burra
<nxvl> prueba y error
<viperhoot> si pe
<nxvl> siempre termino botando la mitad de mi codigo
<nxvl> si no es todo
<viperhoot> mi codigo valida y corre normal
<viperhoot> la wada a sido mis dibujos y un pseudocodigo mal hecho
<viperhoot> tmr, recuperación ojalá
<viperhoot> ya acabó hora... ahi nos leemos luego
<xander21c1> nxvl: este ooo esta mucho mas rapido
<nxvl> xander21c1: el de intrepid?
<nxvl> xander21c1: no lo he probado, nunca lo uso
<xander21c1> si , xq tengo varias publicidades de la ofi q las hago con Draw y esta cargando super rapido
 * Genelyk de nuevo no entra ubuntu-es
<GatunoxD> ubuntu-es tarda en cargar
<Genelyk> cuando salio hardy no pude entrar 2 dias T_T
 * Genelyk I congreso regional en abancay ??
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-23
<cfoch> hola
<GatunoxD> hola
<GatunoxD> que onda!
<cfoch> ahi bien
<cfoch> fuiste el sabado??
<cfoch> oye gatuno
<cfoch> conoces de algun volante que este en el internet que promeva el uso del software libre, para imprimirlos y repartirlos
<cfoch> ??
<cfoch> haria uno, pero no tengo tiempo para hacer uno ahora
<GatunoxD> ehhhhhhhhhhhh nu
<mib_mzcuf0> hola gent
<mib_mzcuf0> hola gente
<mib_mzcuf0> hola
<mib_mzcuf0> como hago para pedir discos de ubuntu
<mib_mzcuf0> un grupo de estudiantes estamos haciendo una jornada de soft libre
<GatunoxD> creo que tienes que entrar aca , registrarte y pedir https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<xander21c1> Holas
<Genelyk> Hi men
<xander21c1> q novelas?
<Genelyk> asiendo tarea
<Genelyk> u.u
<viperhoot> hahaha
<xander21c1>  viperhoot q fue del examen ese?
<viperhoot> me he inspirado con esto del brainstorm, vua poner varias ideas que creo pueden ser útiles
<viperhoot> xander21c1: un asco, he renegado toda la tarde
<viperhoot> pa suerte hay opción para subir nota el viernes
<xander21c1> me acuerdo de ese curso
<xander21c1> es chevere
<xander21c1> la joda es los dibujos
<viperhoot> pero que jodido... voy a tener que llevar regla y toda las wadas para el diagrama
<viperhoot> lo importante es el código que compile !!!
<viperhoot> si pe, constaba de 3 partes: diagrama/pseudocidigo/código
<viperhoot> en teoria el código y el pseudocodigo hiba bien en la mayoria, pero ni asi aprobé
<viperhoot> xander21c1: tas ?
<viperhoot> que opinas si propongo al brainstorm algo similar a http://blogs.gnome.org/ para ubuntu members ?
<viperhoot> te cuadra ?
<xander21c1> a ver
<viperhoot> mañana lo propongo fácil
<viperhoot> asi tenemos un buen blog, alto tráfico
<viperhoot> y podemos colgar adsense capaz haha
<xander21c1> me parece bien :)
<xander21c1> intrepid ta bonito graficamente
<Genelyk> q color por defecto ?
<Genelyk> auno veo a el alpha de ubuntu
<Genelyk> solo de xubuntu
<viperhoot> xander21c1: la ultima release de intrepid ya viene con nuevo aspecto ?
<viperhoot> vua ver
<viperhoot> hmm, no encuentro ningun pantallazo :S
<xander21c1> viperhoot si ya lo instale, esta el human y el new human
<Genelyk> wow
<Genelyk> xander21c:  ahora q las  las OLPC que ya no vienen con linux, sera promocionado en FESOLI
<xander21c> ni idea
<viperhoot> xander21c: mejor me espero al release.. aunque las ganas me matan por cambiarme
<viperhoot> wooohoo
<viperhoot> me acaba de contactar Nick Ali
<viperhoot> ya están actualizados los DNS's
<Ju4npE> o/
<viperhoot> xander21c: http://council.ubuntu-pe.org
<viperhoot> se supone que debería mapearlo... supongo que queda esperar nada más para que haga eso
<viperhoot> bueno, ahi nos leemos
<Ju4npE> eh como va a ser con la traduccion de intrepid solo vi a dante inscrito :P
<Ju4npE> viperhoot: las
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> yo no se de traduccion , sino ayudaria
<Genelyk> aka en xubuntu ai muchas cosas eningles
<GatunoxD> Hola ubunteros
<GatunoxD> que diferencia ay entre  Iceweasel, Swiftweasel, Swiftfox
<Genelyk> q todos tienen nombres diferentes
<Genelyk>  :D
<Genelyk> todo tan basados en firefox
<GatunoxD> segun sus paginas oficiales esta mejor adaptados a ubuntu
<GatunoxD> sobre todo el Swiftweasel
<redrebel> is there a way to control the amount of memory being used by glassfish?
<nxvl> ah?
<redrebel> like when you install it
<redrebel> you do: java -jar -Xms256m glassfish*.jar
<redrebel> something like that
<redrebel> ah, wrong windows again
<viperhoot> http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org :) ya funciona
<_Adso_> buenas :)
<viperhoot> hola _Adso_
<_Adso_> ya hay lugar para el lanzamiento?
<viperhoot> aún no
<viperhoot> estamos en esas de averiguar aún
<_Adso_> ko
<_Adso_> aqui un voluntario :)
<_Adso_> bueno me piro a cenar
<_Adso_> Agur
<mib_dczooa> hi
<mib_dczooa> bye
<VulKnO> hello world!
<GatunoxD> hola
<VulKnO> hola a ti tambien ChanServ que siempre estas para todos nosotros. :-)
<VulKnO> hola GatunoxD
<VulKnO> de q parte del peru eres?
<VulKnO> yo soy de chiclayo
<GatunoxD> soy de lima
<GatunoxD> centro de Lima
<VulKnO> y cuanto time with ubuntu?
<GatunoxD> desde la era gutsy gibbon Tardio
<GatunoxD> y tu?
<VulKnO> yo desde la The Dapper Drake o conocida como 6.04
<xander21c> Dapper es 6.06
<xander21c> Holas a todos :(
<GatunoxD> Pato elegante  ?
<GatunoxD> Dapper Drake
<VulKnO> 6.06
<VulKnO> esa no era la version final
<VulKnO> hola xander21c
<GatunoxD> y era LTS
<VulKnO> quien sabe de asp?
<VulKnO> he tratado y tratado de correr asp sobre apache y no puedo, alguna ayuda!
<xander21c> VulKnO : hola, ni idea de asp
<xander21c> VulKn0 mira esto http://www.asptutor.com/asp/vart.asp?id=112
<xander21c> GatunoxD: asi es Dapper Drake era el 6.04 pero se retraso para ser el primer LTS
<GatunoxD> Micosoft office Para Linux http://www.dosbit.com/2008/09/18-microsoft-desarrollar-una-versin-de-office-compatible-con-gnulinux
<VulKnO> xander ya le di una ojeada a el link q diste y eso mismo me dijeron en ubuntu-es
<VulKnO> instalar el chilisoft
<VulKnO> y q  tambien existia un proyecto de asp-apache
<VulKnO> no me queda otra que instalar güindos en virtualbox
<VulKnO> GatunoxD a güindos no le queda otra ya tiene competencia con su office, Sun tiene OpenOffice ( apoya ) y StarOffice (estoy en lo correcto?)
<VulKnO> y es verdad q google ya tiene un navegador web (web browser)
<GatunoxD> Google Chorme
<GatunoxD> Chrome
<VulKnO> y q tal es?
<GatunoxD> diecen que es mui rapido
<GatunoxD> Recontra Rapido
<GatunoxD> en n milisegundo abre el navegador
<GatunoxD> no es cmo firefox que se toma sus 10 segundos
<xander21c> chrome es bien rapido
<GatunoxD> pero tiene muxos agujeros de seguridad
<VulKnO> lo quise probar pero demora en descargarse o instalarse, y me dijero que se cuelga con el flash al abrir varias pestañas con contenido flash
<xander21c> x eso lo uso con vmachine
<GatunoxD> unas de la caracteristicas de google chrome es que si se cuelga una pestaña , no afecta alas otras
<xander21c> q raro sale chrome y ahora t-mobile y google lanzan esto http://www.t-mobileg1.com/g1-learn-features-details.aspx
<GatunoxD> y sin cerrar el navegador x copleto
<VulKnO> pero no hay versión para linux?
<GatunoxD> no
<GatunoxD> solo Guindos
<VulKnO> Güindos, con respeto
<VulKnO> je
<VulKnO> bueno bye hasta mas tarde, los dejo
<xander21c> http://picasaweb.google.com/xander21c/IntrepidIbexRelease#5249328304219625234
<lgonzlaes> Hola xander21c que novedades hay
<nxvl> xander21c: postea del SFD
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-24
<mact> saludos que tale
<mact> ua consulta
<mact> alguien programa en netbeans-0
<mact> ?
<Amperson> hola
<mact> hola
<bicareloaded> Alguien sabe cuando se estará realizando eventos de software libre en provincias....
<dantrix> ñas
<viperhoot> saludos dantrix
<viperhoot> medio vacio el canal a esta hora
<dantrix> hola viperhoot
<dantrix> pasa algunas veces
<dantrix> que novedades en el canal
<VaC|0> que yo que?
<viperhoot> hhahaha hola VaC|0
<VaC|0> hola viperhoot
<dantrix> viperhoot, no entras al #linux-plug
<viperhoot> a veces
<viperhoot> más a #linuxperu hehehe
<dantrix> jejej
<dantrix> que hay en #linuxperu
<viperhoot> los mismos chicheros.. pero en otro canal
<viperhoot> oe yape, ya tengo 2 ideas en el brainstorm: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/contributor/viperhoot/ voten pe :D
<VaC|0> recien llego al correo de la reunion
<viperhoot> VaC|0, lo mandé hoy por la mañana
<viperhoot> me retrasé un poco
<viperhoot> si
<VaC|0> ya lo lei
<VaC|0> :)
<dantrix> las
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> oe RoAkSoAx
<viperhoot> te acuerdas que hace tiempo tenia problema con que el flash se reproduce cuando quiere ?
<viperhoot> parece que la actualización del firefox ha revivido la maldición
<viperhoot> porsiaca no te acuerdas si te dije como lo solucioné ?
<viperhoot> ta que no me acuerdo haha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahaha no no me acuerdo
<RoAkSoAx> pero a mi ya no me pasa eso
<RoAkSoAx> y no se que fix le hice
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> tampoco me acuerdo xS
<nxvl> viperhoot: reporta bug carajO!
<viperhoot> nxvl, es que creo que si llegó a solucionarse con algunos pasos.. pero no recuerdo la manera
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, es un bug conocido
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<nxvl> reporten carajo!
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> ok
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, creo que wa a necesitar un mentor que esté siempre conectado pa que me aydue :P hahahahaha
<nxvl> lee carajo!
<nxvl> pregunta en -motu
<nxvl> siempre alguien responde
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si varias veces hice eso, y nadie respondia :P hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> igual todavia n wa a pedir mentor d enuevo pq ando ocupadaso
<RoAkSoAx> csmre
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, gris en inglés ?
<viperhoot> gray ?
<viperhoot> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17930071/Pantallazo.png  esto mismito pasa
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, grey
<viperhoot> ta que menos mal sucedió, ahorita vuelvo a entrar y denuevo se ve bien hahah
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahahah
<viperhoot> qué chucha será
<viperhoot> pero ya está reportado
<viperhoot> buehh, me quito, la barriga llama
<_Adso_> buenas tardes
<GatunoxD> hola
<GatunoxD> quen onda
<_Adso_> complicandome la vida con una tarjeta 3com en hardy
<GatunoxD> y eso?
<_Adso_> porque instale hardy pero no hay red
<GatunoxD> n te reconoce la tarjeta de red?
<_Adso_> no
<GatunoxD> o la REd
<_Adso_> la tarjeta y por eso no conecta :(
<GatunoxD> Si tienen Tarjeta de Video ATI no instalarse Intrepid ibex
<_Adso_> avisa antes pues GatunoxD
<_Adso_> porque ehh?
<GatunoxD> no me digas
<GatunoxD> espera
<_Adso_> yo tengo una Ati y va normal ehh aunque me gustaria poder tener un dock :(
<_Adso_> pero mi tarjeta es anti pues no creo que pueda
<GatunoxD> leee este articulo
<GatunoxD> http://www.kubuntu-es.org/foro/200809/tendremos-problemas-intrepid-ati
<_Adso_> tu que opinas Nico
<GatunoxD> aca yo explicando el tema http://www.laneros.com/showthread.php?t=136309
<_Adso_> mmmm
<GatunoxD> ntrepid ibex usara Xorg 1.5 lo que los Drivers de ATI no lo soportaran en consecuensia no va aver aceleracion 3D
<GatunoxD> y por supuesto no ay compiz fusion
<_Adso_> bueno igual en este trastito no pensaba subir ya de version
<_Adso_> yo tengo un ATI 3D Rage Pro y va bien
<GatunoxD> yo una Radeon
<_Adso_> aunque quisiera que tenga su dock
<_Adso_> no creo que tire o si?
<_Adso_> ahora estaba tratando de colocarle el driver y se jorobo la pantalla jaja
<GatunoxD> a esos i no sebo
<_Adso_> ahora estoy a prueba de fallos
<GatunoxD> oie sabes si Kubuntu es LTS?
<_Adso_> mmmmm
<GatunoxD> Kubuntu con KDE 4.1.1
<_Adso_> NIP
<_Adso_> NPI
<GatunoxD> ah?
<GatunoxD> apla claro xD
<_Adso_> Ni P..ta idea
<_Adso_> :P
<_Adso_> :-[
<_Adso_> bueno tengo que apagar este trastito a ver si ya se soluciona el asunto
<_Adso_> ya regreso
<_Adso_> mas malogro mas aprendo volviendo a ponerlo ok
<_Adso_> :P
<_Adso_> Agur ubunteros
<brillantejcoh> las P3L|C4N0
<P3L|C4N0> o/ brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> P3L|C4N0, sabes de alguna herramienta case para modelr UML
<P3L|C4N0> uhmm
<P3L|C4N0> hay varias multiplataforma inclusive
<brillantejcoh> quierouno q fun q en mi ubuntu hardi
<redrebel> netbeans viene con uno
<brillantejcoh> pero no tiene casos de uso
<redrebel> you e usado argouml
<brillantejcoh> aer
<mib_fkyg1j> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-25
<GatunoxD> hola
<GatunoxD> ay alguien aki? xD
<xander21c1> Holas
<Genelyk> Hi men
<xander21c1> q tal volvio por fin speedy
<Genelyk> q se fue el internet_
<Genelyk> por no ay nadie en mi msn !!
<nxvl> xander21c1: volvio!
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente
<Genelyk> hi men
<GNU-Linux> Hola Genelyk una consulta tenias internet
<Genelyk> xander21c1 esta permitido subir al  wiki de ubuntu-pe. imagnes  para los manuales_
<Genelyk> pos no
<Genelyk> resien ase 20 min abra entrado
<GNU-Linux> aja
<GNU-Linux> a mi recien hace 3 minutos
<Genelyk> q se fue para todos +
<GNU-Linux> bueno con la conexion de timafonica
<GNU-Linux> estube conectado mediante proxy
<GNU-Linux> pero no habrian muchas paginas
<GNU-Linux>  que habra pasado
<Genelyk> se murio el dns XD!
<GNU-Linux> jaja
<Genelyk> ches toy sufriendo con mi mysql y php
<GNU-Linux> desde las 5 de las tarde
<Genelyk> asu
<GNU-Linux> ya me estaba volviendo loco sin acceso a todas las paginas
<GNU-Linux> no podia entrar aqui
<GNU-Linux> ni a muchas otras paginas mas
<GNU-Linux> bueno al menos ya regreso
<GNU-Linux> ya puedo seguir descargando cosas :-P
<Genelyk> jajaja
<nxvl> se callo todo latinoamerica
<nxvl> argentina, chile y brazil tambien se calleron
<lgonzales> Genelyk: que decias sobre mysql y php
<lgonzales> :|
<lgonzales> argentina chile y brazil
<Genelyk> lgonzales:  si tengo un seminario aki, podrias venir _
<nxvl> igual que colombia
<lgonzales> Genelyk: depende del dia
<Genelyk> viernes en la  tarde
<lgonzales> nxvl: sabes a que pudo ser la caida
<nxvl> lgonzales: se callo la salida internacional
<Genelyk> pa mi q bill gates, taba subiendo su msn live 9 beta 4
<lgonzales> tienes a la mano la noticia
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> fuentes internas + tests
<lgonzales> yo me estube conectando mediante winet
<lgonzales> mientras duro la caida
<nxvl> pude entrar a telefonica.cl, .com.ar, .com.co y .com.br
<nxvl> pero a nada mas
<nxvl> bueno a algunas paginas alojadas en argentina
<Genelyk> bah con mi musql  mi query ta mal
<lgonzales> aja yo podia entrar a algunas .com.pe
<lgonzales> tambien pdia entrar a google
<lgonzales> pero no pdia entrar a yahoo
<lgonzales> claro desde la conexion con winet
<lgonzales> con la telefonica no podia entrar a ningun lado
<Genelyk> uhmm
<lgonzales> Genelyk: cual es la tu query
<GatunoxD> tengo un problema
<GatunoxD> KNetWork Manager no inicia con el sistema
<GatunoxD> :S
<Genelyk> agregalo como starup xD1
<GatunoxD> pos ya esta y se resiiste a iniciar automaticamente
<Genelyk> ches estoy  maquina viertual y m mysql esta en el host
<lgonzales> joo
<lgonzales> estaba leyendo dos en uno
<lgonzales> GatunoxD: y Genelyk y estaba confundiendo las cosas
<lgonzales> :-P
<lgonzales> haber primero Genelyk explica cual es tu problema exactamente
<Genelyk> vee
<Genelyk> no mio, no tiene mucha importancia , primero al de gatuno, se ve mas facil de resolver
<lgonzales> knetwork? no uso KDE
<lgonzales> pero haber veamos que le hacemos
<lgonzales> dice que no levanta
<GatunoxD> T_T
<Genelyk> creo  es en consola  # dhcpcd restore
<lgonzales> puedes poner la configuracion de tu eth?
<lgonzales> que interface estas usando
<GatunoxD> si
<GatunoxD> KDE 4.1.1
<GatunoxD> tengo que iniciarlo manualmente
<GatunoxD> al K network manager
<lgonzales> ok
<lgonzales>  cual es la entrada que estas usando
<GatunoxD> que?
<GatunoxD> entrada?
<lgonzales> tarjeta
<lgonzales> interfaz de red
<GatunoxD> Integrada Intel
<lgonzales> ok entonces es eth1 o eth0
<GatunoxD> eth0
<lgonzales> haz un cat a /etc/network/interfaces
<lgonzales> y dime que sale
<nxvl> http://www.elcomercio.com.pe/ediciononline/html/2008-09-24/la-conexion-internet-pais-recupero-luego-dos-horas.html
<GatunoxD>  y como ago un CAT
<GatunoxD> gato?
<Genelyk> no
<Genelyk> solo escribe cat
<lgonzales> jaja Telefónica ofrece disculpas a sus clientes por esta inesperada incidencia, reiterando su compromiso por seguir ofreciendo el mejor servicio.
<lgonzales> cual mejor servicio
<lgonzales> GatunoxD: esribe en la consola cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Genelyk> telmex tambienfue afectado _
<Genelyk> no sal e interronagte
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> telmex funciono normall
<nxvl> iwal que americatel
<xander21c1> telmex estuvo funcionando
<GatunoxD> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<GatunoxD> auto lo
<GatunoxD> iface lo inet loopback
<lgonzales> nxvl: si asi es tambien winet
<lgonzales> GatunoxD: que mas dice
<GatunoxD> na mas
<lgonzales> humm
<GatunoxD> y ese comando para que era?
<Genelyk> no llega telmex ami casa
<lgonzales> haz un ifconfig
<GatunoxD> Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:16:76:28:aa:f3
<GatunoxD>           inet dirección:192.168.1.35  Difusión:192.168.1.255  Máscara:255.255.255.0
<GatunoxD>           dirección inet6: fe80::216:76ff:fe28:aaf3/64 Alcance:Vínculo
<GatunoxD>           ARRIBA DIFUSIÓN CORRIENDO MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<GatunoxD>           RX packets:22699 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Genelyk> jaja
<Genelyk> stiop\
<GatunoxD>           TX packets:13770 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<GatunoxD>           colisiones:0 txqueuelen:1000
<GatunoxD>           RX bytes:28859034 (27.5 MB)  TX bytes:1112615 (1.0 MB)
<GatunoxD> lo        Link encap:Bucle local
<nxvl> GatunoxD: usa pastebin
<GatunoxD>           inet dirección:127.0.0.1  Máscara:255.0.0.0
<GatunoxD>           dirección inet6: ::1/128 Alcance:Anfitrión
<GatunoxD>           ARRIBA LOOPBACK CORRIENDO  MTU:16436  Métrica:1
<GatunoxD>           RX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<GatunoxD>           TX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<GatunoxD>           colisiones:0 txqueuelen:0
<GatunoxD>           RX bytes:2500 (2.4 KB)  TX bytes:2500 (2.4 KB)
<nxvl> GatunoxD: usa pastebin
<Genelyk> le ubieras agregado un greo al  ifconfig
<nxvl> Genelyk: para que? no sirve de mucho
<lgonzales> :@
<nxvl> iwal no puede floodear el canal asi
<lgonzales> le pido el ifconfig para ver que interfaz tiene
<lgonzales> y esa parte no la pega :-D jaja
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> pa mi q tiene alambrica
<lgonzales> GatunoxD: en el ifconfig al comienzo dice eth? donde el signo de interrogacion es un numero me podrias decir que numero es
<GatunoxD> na ia me largo
<lgonzales> joo
<lgonzales> y se fue
<xander21c1> http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=618532&op=2&o=global&view=global&subj=1050066965&id=704124695
<lgonzales> tons Genelyk cual era tu duda
<lgonzales> xander21c1: no se ve nada
<nxvl> asi son, vienen, piden ayuda, se frustran y se van
<lgonzales> xander21c1: tengo que iniciar sesion
<xander21c1> ni modo
<lgonzales> si asi es, pero lo mas probable es que el tio cree que si me da esos datos me voy a meter a su pc
<Genelyk> tengo  21 tirando pa  22
<Genelyk> claro ps
<lgonzales> es tipico con ellos, casi siempre piensan que el ip interno, es con el cual se accede
<lgonzales> deberia de hacerse algo al respecto con ese miedo
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> ya fue ps
<Genelyk> seguro
<lgonzales> pero volviendo Genelyk cual era en si tu problema con mysql y php
<Genelyk> ya fue me pusieron mi  05
<Genelyk> caballero nomas  tendre q practicar pa scarme un  17 asi me sakare un 11 sikiera
<lgonzales> :s no te entiendo
<Genelyk> tenia un erro en mi php con mi query , el inner join hacia q no salga ningun campo
<lgonzales> ahh
<lgonzales> programacion web
<Genelyk> pero ya mejorare sep
<Genelyk> ese
<lgonzales> claro solo lee mas y seguro que la haces
<xander21c1> http://www.cosolig.org/2008/09/24/conferencia-de-ethical-hacking/
<Genelyk> si eso si, pero de aki toca el proximo miercoles asuiq  ai tiempo
<lgonzales> :| como que llego 2.39 horas tarde
<Genelyk> si maso menos ah 2.45 min tardew
<Genelyk> demoro mi intgernet
<lgonzales> :'(
<lgonzales> y con lo que me gustan esas charlas
<xander21c1> igual recien me entero pero a la del 18 si voy
<lgonzales> ya te inscribiste
<Genelyk> pero erono dicee la entradda >S
<xander21c1> estoy en eso
<lgonzales> son S/.150
<lgonzales> http://www.uigv.edu.pe/seminario-seguridad/
<lgonzales> dale donde dice inversion
<lgonzales> :-P
<lgonzales> :? y ahora
<lgonzales> que aburrido no tengo nada que hacer :-P
<lgonzales> xander21c2: de casualidad haz probado el vixta
<lgonzales> http://vixta.sourceforge.net/simplis/
<xander21c2> q se supone q es
<lgonzales> es un linux
<lgonzales> la diferencia es que puedes correr aplicaciones ms-$
<xander21c2> humm ni idea
<lgonzales> y tiene un entorno muy parecido al OS de micro$oft
<lgonzales> esta pensando en descargarlo para chekarlo
<xander21c2> humm puede ser,pero no me llama mucho correr apps windows
<lgonzales> pro eso mismo no lo he descargado aun
<lgonzales> uno que no tengo ninguna app de windows :-P
<lgonzales> y dos, estoy contento con UBUNTU
<xander21c2> igual, intrepid esta genial
<lgonzales> sed
<lgonzales> por cierto man no hay algo por ahi que hacer
<lgonzales>  es que estoy un poco-monton aburrido sin nada que hacer
<lgonzales> Bueno gente nos leemos al rato
<lgonzales> :-P
<_Adso_> hola gente,buenos dias
<_Adso_> alguien a instalado empathy???
<brillantejcoh> las _Adso_
<brillantejcoh> es multi protocolo :)
<_Adso_> yo lo acabo de instalar via sudo pero me sale que necesito los backends :(
<_Adso_> estoy buscando la info pero parece que de momento gana pigdin :P
<_Adso_> esta algo mal con las _ brillantejcoh?
<rmejia_coico> como puedo instalar MY SQL en Ubuntu 8.04
<lgonzales> Hola gente buenos dias
<GatunoxD> HOLA
<xander21c1> Holas
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ping
<GatunoxD> cuanto es el espacio necesario para que se instale correctamente el DEbian?
<GatunoxD> por que son 4 Dvd :S
<GatunoxD> 5
<redrebel_> depende que es lo que quieras installar
<mib_yobhzc> hola
<mib_yobhzc> saben cual me recomiendan de linux el ubunto que version
<mib_yobhzc> y quisiera saber si mi disco es un instalardor o solo es cd live
<mib_yobhzc> pesa 700 megas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pong
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, i'm here, que hay :P ?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: eres conciente que voy a hacerle merge a una de tus propuestas con ucsa y te voy a chantar la chamba, no?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: y eres conciente que todos van a decir que si y que uses augeas, no?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, awanta awanta! explicate :P
<RoAkSoAx> lo que haras el merge a una de mis propuestas de ucsa
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: te van a decir (voy a decir) que por las huevas desarrollar algo nuevo desde 0, que mejor seria hacerlo como un modulo de UCSA
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: con el CCA
<nxvl> probablemente la otra tambien
<nxvl> depende de como la propongas
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, osea, mis ideas yo taba pensando en presentar haciendo un pequeño analisis y con graficos de workflow y webadas asi
<nxvl> claro
<nxvl> la unica diferencia es que en vez de hacerlo desde 0
<nxvl> osea una aplicacion/programa especial para esto
<nxvl> que sea un modulo de ucsa
<nxvl> cosa que lo usas desde ahi
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, claro
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ucsa es la idea que tu propusiste verdad hace un tiempito?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: osea que anda mirando augeas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, justo te queria decir eso, que lo que pensaba era como pa hacerlo como un modulo a tu idea
<nxvl> que es lo que tenemos hasta ahora y se va a contruir sobre eso
<RoAkSoAx> osea hacer toda una presentacion de la wada y al final decir: modulo del proyecto de nxvl
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, bueno al final si me dicen que aprueban mi sponsorship... empezaré a preparar todo eso bien pe
<nxvl> UDS son como vacaciones
<nxvl> ojala te den fosscamp tb
<nxvl> es kewl
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, haha contal de ir... cualquier cosa
<RoAkSoAx> eso me ayudará como mela pa que me den una assistanship enla  U de USA
<RoAkSoAx> ojala pe
<nxvl> woohoo estan planeando ir a ver la NFL
<nxvl> \o/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, lol
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<nxvl> y va a haber AllStars
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha a suave
<RoAkSoAx> va tar xvre entoncs
<GatunoxD> para 254 de ram es recomendable ubuntu o xubuntu?
<redrebel_> you usaria xubuntu
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-26
<GatunoxD> hola  a todos
 * xander21c1 chelas para todos
<CFOCH> HOLA
<CFOCH> VOY A HACER UN VOLANTE
<CFOCH> PARA PROMOVER EL USO DEL SOFTWARE LIBRE
<CFOCH> QUE PUEDO PONERLE
<CFOCH> SUGERENCIAS
<CFOCH> PORFA
<CFOCH> ??
<CFOCH> QUIERO HACER ESE VOLANTE Y DESPUES SACAR ENTRE 500 Y MIL COPIAS Y REPARTIR ALA GENTE
<CFOCH> AYUDEN PS
<CFOCH> HOLA XANDER
<xander21c1> es de dos caras?? o una sola?
<CFOCH> una sola
<CFOCH> que puedo ponerle?
<CFOCH> tendria que explicar ahi
<CFOCH> que es el software libre
<CFOCH> pero
<CFOCH> en un volante no puede entrar mucho texto
<CFOCH> o sea bastante
<xander21c1> trata de hacerlo para dummys claro, de una expliacion breve del tema
<CFOCH> Si, le pongo al inicio
<CFOCH> LIBERA TU COMPUTADORA USANDO SOFTWARE LIBRE
<CFOCH> ??
<CFOCH> cae bien o no
<CFOCH> ?
<Gatunox_D> tengo una mejor
<CFOCH> dime
<Gatunox_D> PONLE ALAS A TU PC USANDO SOTWARE LIBRE
<Gatunox_D> NO SE SE ME OCURRIO DERREPENTE
<Gatunox_D> xD
<Gatunox_D> tengo otra
<viperhoot> CFOCH, espera busco uno bueno que encontré por la red
<CFOCH> suena a red bull xD
<CFOCH> puede ser
<CFOCH> espero
<dantrix> las
<CFOCH> ?
<viperhoot> ta que ya no aparece hahaha
<viperhoot> espera sigo buscando
<CFOCH> :D
<CFOCH> ok
<CFOCH> te espero
<CFOCH> por mientras voy viendo videos del barbon para darme ideas
<viperhoot> CFOCH, no encuentro, pero aqui te ponen cosas claras de linux y el software libre: http://www.obtengalinux.org
<viperhoot> CFOCH, aer pregunta en #apesol
<dantrix> CFOCH, ¿?
<dantrix> que estas buscando
<viperhoot> http://www.softwarelibre.org.pe/
<CFOCH> quiero tener ideas de ke cosas le puedo poner al volante que voy a hacer
<CFOCH> xander21c1 me dijo que ponga las 4 libertades del software libre, lo voy a poner
<GatunoxD> 4libertades?
<dantrix> CFOCH, volante de q?
<GatunoxD> como es eso
<GatunoxD> volante de software libre
<dantrix> libertad de uso, adaptacion, redistribucion y una mas que me olvide, ups
<dantrix> CFOCH, volante de ?
<GatunoxD> tengo una bueno wena creo?
<CFOCH> para promover el uso del software libre
<dantrix> pero simplementa promover, es decir sin un evento de por medio
<CFOCH> abajito le voy a poner
<CFOCH> lo de fesoli
<GatunoxD> Necesitas Velocidad , Estabilidad , Rendimiento, Seguridad? Entoces bienvenido al Software libre
<GatunoxD> arto de pantallazos azules?
<GatunoxD> que tal
<dantrix> a fesoli, para eso era lo de los CDs verdad
<dantrix> "un virus se comio tu trabajo"
<dantrix> cuando/ donde va a ser el fesoli
<dantrix> ?
<CFOCH> ta bien
<CFOCH> me parece que el 8 de noviembre
<dantrix> 8 de noviembre = Dia de la mujer?
<CFOCH> eso
<CFOCH> no es 8 de marzo
<CFOCH> ?
<CFOCH> xD
<dantrix> okas
<CFOCH> jeje
<Gatunox_D> hola
<Gatunox_D> y ya escojiste que vas a poner en el volante?
<CFOCH> ustedes digan ok?
<CFOCH> Libera tu computadora, Libera el conocimiento!
<CFOCH> PONLE ALAS A TU PC USANDO SOTWARE LIBRE
<CFOCH> LIBERA TU COMPUTADORA USANDO SOFTWARE LIBRE
<CFOCH> Necesitas Velocidad , Estabilidad , Rendimiento, Seguridad? Entoces bienvenido al Software libre
<dantrix> el primero no va
<dantrix> el s egundo ta en algo
<dantrix> el cuarto esta buenazo
<Gatunox_D> osea el mio
<CFOCH> ta
<CFOCH> ya
<CFOCH> lo pongo
<dantrix> tabuieno
<dantrix> pero tienes que complemtnearlo con una diagramacion impactante
<CFOCH> claro
<CFOCH> tengo que hacer ahi una breve definicion de software libre
<CFOCH> ahora si por favor
<CFOCH> lluvia de ideas
<Gatunox_D_> se me seco el Ceso
<Gatunox_D_> wa aaa ya me voy a dormir
 * xander21c1 Good Bye, Good Night
<CFOCH> a dios
<CFOCH> mañana sigo con el volante
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien tiene informacion de ke4nt
<GatunoxD> hi
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien tiene informacion de ke4ant
<GatunoxD> radio?
<alemcito> es el que mantiene y administra el mydsl
<alemcito> del damn small linu
<alemcito> x
<dantrix> las
<GatunoxD> hola a todos
<GatunoxD> que onda
<Abel> Amm
<Abel> Hola?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-27
<VulKnO> hola
<GatunoxD> hola
<VulKnO> GatunoxD :: ya use el navegador de google y no pasa nada
<GatunoxD> yo me quedo con mi firefox sin averlo probad el chrome
<VulKnO> lo unido q me gusto es la opción de crear aplicaciones con paginas web
<VulKnO> pero ya existe prisma que hace lo mismo
<GatunoxD> y  que tal la velocidad
<GatunoxD> ??
<VulKnO> me refiero a la creación de aplicaciones con web page
<VulKnO> después uso en ubuntu firefox y en güindos opera
<VulKnO> una pregunta sabes python
<VulKnO> bueno bye
<VulKnO> bye ChanServ
<Gatunox_D> hola
<Gatunox_D> ya probaron qbittorrent ?
<lgonzales> Hoal gente buenas
<Gatunox_D> hello
<Genelyk> Hi
<lgonzales> Hola Genelyk
<Genelyk> q tal lgonzales
<lgonzales> ahi ps participando en el festival
<Genelyk> a verdad el loco
<Genelyk> plop yo resien entraba
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-28
<VulKnO> hello world!!
<Genelyk> Hi
<VulKnO> Hola ChanServ
<lgonzales> Bueno Genelyk nos estamos viendo
<viperhoot> lgonzales: a que tambien estabas en la ronda de traducción?? hahah
<lgonzales> sed
<lgonzales> me apunte como voluntario
<lgonzales>  por eso es que entre
<lgonzales> si no me quedaba todo el dia tirado en el mueble
<viperhoot> lgonzales: si pe, yo he estado toda la mañana y recién regreso ahorita
<viperhoot> mehe hecho como 800 lineas, asi que para mañana espero un karma gigantesco haha
<lgonzales> jaja
<lgonzales> yo me hice pocas
<lgonzales>  es que estaba viendo la forma de hacer las traducciones lo mejor posible
<Genelyk> no vemos tons
<viperhoot> lgonzales: si pe, me han jalado patilla por algunas malas traducciones
<lgonzales> sed lo lei en la lista
<Genelyk> viperhoot:  , enel wiki se puede poner imagenes ?
<lgonzales> te postulaste por segunda vez verdad?
<viperhoot> Genelyk: claro
<Genelyk> okz
<viperhoot> pero desde el mismo editor
<viperhoot> lgonzales: si pe, la primera no me atracaron porque  no tuve votos suficientes, y ni me dieron motivos :S
<viperhoot> lgonzales: vota positivo para mi ;)
<lgonzales> bueno ya no entretengo nos vemos al rato que voy a descanzar, ya que me esta saliendo callo de tanto estar sentado. Ok positvo (y)
<lgonzales> jeje bytes
<viperhoot> hehe oks
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> suave con los cayos
<viperhoot> Genelyk: serio, de verdad que somos pocos los que se metieron a traducir pero se ha hecho bastaaaaaaaaante
<Genelyk> vee
<Genelyk> yo no se nadade traducir , mi ingles tenico intermedio
<Genelyk> asi q no podre ayudar xD!
<viperhoot> Genelyk: ni creas, mi ingles es asi como masticado, pero en escritura si soy asi como "avanzado"
<viperhoot> cheka las traducciones https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/ y mira si puedes ayudar en algo
<Genelyk> a lo mucho ayudare a pasar el cafe
<Genelyk> xD1
<viperhoot> hahahah
<Genelyk> viperhoot:  , solo ay dos  paketes verdad, para traducir los de KDE y de GNOME,?
<Genelyk> si kiero  ayudar a traducir el xubuntu, tengo q ayudar a GNOME?
<viperhoot> hmm no
<viperhoot> cada cosa es un paquete distinto
<Genelyk> asha
<viperhoot> de hecho son las lineas de traduccion de todos los paquetes que trae ubuntu
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> tengo q bajar algun programna, ya encontre algo con Xubuntu about
<viperhoot> no
<viperhoot> Genelyk: todo se hace desde launchpad, revisa la página que te pasé
<Genelyk> si ai toy revisando
<Genelyk> estoyen un lugar donde arribita dice ingles, y abajo dice current spanish
<viperhoot> ajá
<viperhoot> lo de ingles es la línea que tienes que traducir
<viperhoot> y en current spanish, donde poner la traducción
<Genelyk> asha
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> donde etan losq faltan
<viperhoot> tienes que ir viendo los paquetes
<Genelyk> eligi una q tenia una barra celestita y al final algo con rojito
<viperhoot> la mayoria ya está traducido al 100%, pero algunos aún les falta
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> Genelyk: entra a #ubuntu-es-locos, ahi estan todos los que están traduciendo ahora mismo
<Genelyk> hey viper los q tienen sugerencias ? , ya no los traduscoi verdad
<viperhoot> nop
<viperhoot> ya están hechos
<viperhoot> o puedes sugerir una traducción mejor
<viperhoot> pero de preferencia concentrate en los que faltan
<Genelyk> okz
<Genelyk> con todo y tildes R_R
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> en español
<viperhoot> con ñ's y todo
<Genelyk> okaz
<ELCOMPULOCO> buenas tardes
<viperhoot> hahaha ese nick xD
<Genelyk> jajajya es noche
<Genelyk> viperhoot:  , con las tildes
<Genelyk> es como en html con el acute o pongo tilde conla tecla nomas
<viperhoot> escribe en español
<ELCOMPULOCO> jajaja
<Genelyk> canci&oacute;  o   canción
<viperhoot> song -> canción
<Genelyk> okz
<ELCOMPULOCO> amigos disculpen soy de la Universidad los Angeles de Chimbote
<ELCOMPULOCO> queria hacerles una invitacion
<ELCOMPULOCO> la facultad de ingenieria esta organizando
<viperhoot> ELCOMPULOCO: no es la mejor manera de hacerlo por el canal IRC, mejor es la lista de correos
<viperhoot> pero , haber especificame y yo aviso ;)
<ELCOMPULOCO> el VI COREIS tema "FILOSOFIA Y APLICACION DEL SOFTWARE LIBRE"
<ELCOMPULOCO> EN LA EMPRESA UNIVERSIDAD Y GOBIERNO
<ELCOMPULOCO> BUENO LO HAGO POR
<ELCOMPULOCO> LA LISTA DE CORREO
<viperhoot> mejor, especifica bien para que todos estén enterados
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> chimbote ta un pokito lejos de lima
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> no me alcanzara pasaje , parec e q estaa ver no ire Y_t
<WilcarSistem> Buenas Noches ubunteros
<WilcarSistem> alguien me puede decir donde consigo un polo de ubunto?
<viperhoot> Genelyk: si hacen la invitación es con todo pagado.. me imagino
<viperhoot> WilcarSistem: por ahora ya no contamos con polos esperamos una nueva ronda de confección pronto, seguro que para la fiesta de lanzamiento de Intrepid
<Genelyk> se con un stampado en la espalda de
<Genelyk> de q podria ser
 * viperhoot piensa que un buen polo podria ser con un ibex detrás y un circle of friends gigantesco delante :D
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> entonces solo tendria valides  6 meses
<viperhoot> claro pe, suficiente
<viperhoot> asi los enganchamos cada medio año hahaha
<WilcarSistem> jajaja estare pendiente tons
<viperhoot> bueno, ahi nos leemos luego, la barriga llama
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> si
<Genelyk> tambien tengo ambre
<Genelyk> deberia comprar un suero y conectarlo ami brazo
<Genelyk> asi no m preocupo por desnutrirme
<viperhoot> jajaja
<freddierith> hola gente
<WilcarSistem> Bytes Gente
<Gatunox_D> holas!
<Genelyk> plop
<redrebel> tengo un probleman, no puedo ejecutar ningun comando
<redrebel> me sale -bash: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Genelyk> q fue lo ultimo q instañaste?
<Genelyk> o esta sinstalando algo ?
<redrebel> estoy corriendo varios demonios
<redrebel> y el ultimo que installe es glassfish
<Genelyk> lo q necesitas es agua bendita
<redrebel> con postgres
<Genelyk> uhmnm
<Genelyk> solo pasa cuando  corres los demonos ?
<redrebel> hace unas horas atras estaba todo bien
<redrebel> no tengo acceso fisico al systema,
<redrebel> no puedo ni hacer sudo o su
<Genelyk> tas via ssh?
<redrebel> si
<redrebel> ah, no si puedo hacer su
<redrebel> tengo solo una coneccion habierta
<redrebel> sabes que
<redrebel> que raro
<redrebel> ahora si ejecutan los comandos
<Genelyk> ??
<xander21c1> Holas
<NiKeCRu666> hola
<NiKeCRu666> una preugntita, me sale el siguiente error en virtual box, http://paste.ubuntu.com/51670/
<NiKeCRu666> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ghis> holas a todos
<NiKeCRu666> hola ghis
<ghis> holas
<NiKeCRu666> q tal como estas?
<ghis> jeje yo tb toy arrancando con vbox
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja
<NiKeCRu666> el mio no anda -.-
<ghis> uhm
<NiKeCRu666> me bota un error ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/51670/
<ghis> uhm a ver
<ghis> como lo instalastes?
<NiKeCRu666> lo instale con el aniadir quitar programas
<NiKeCRu666> y luego desisntale y lo instale por medio de la consola
<NiKeCRu666> pero igual me sigue botando el mismo error
<ghis> bueno a mi no me salio ese error
<NiKeCRu666> =/
<ghis> yo instale
<ghis> desde su pagina
<ghis> añadi el repositorio q ponen
<ghis> tenia un error que era por que no tenia el source
<ghis> lo actualice y pude correr
<NiKeCRu666> brb
<ghis> uhm ahi te dice
<ghis> q instales
<ghis> virtualbox-ose-modules package
<ghis> sabes q kernel tienes
<Gatunox_D> helllo!
<ghis> hol
<ghis> a
<NiKeCRu666> sorry, ya vine, uhmn no se que kernel tengo
<ghis> :P pon en consola
<ghis> "uname -a"
<NiKeCRu666> nop
<NiKeCRu666> orden no encontrada
<NiKeCRu666> estoy usando el ubntu 8.04
<ghis> uname a , pusistes sin comillas ?
<NiKeCRu666> sip
<NiKeCRu666> a ver espera
<NiKeCRu666> Linux kenny-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ghis> ok, con el synaptic pon buscar y pon virtualbox-ose-modules e instalas
<ghis> el q vaya con tu kernel
<NiKeCRu666> aparecen muchos =/
<ghis> de ahi vems q pasa
<ghis> alguno no es igual ?
<NiKeCRu666> igual a que?
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn a ver
<NiKeCRu666> hay varios 2.6.24-19
<ghis> a tu kernel
<ghis> 2.6.24-19
<ghis> si te sale solo 2.6.26-xxx
<ghis> probablemente tienes q actualiar tu ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> a que version de ubuntu actualizo? :S
<NiKeCRu666> si ya la actualice completamente
<NiKeCRu666> mira aparece ﻿2.6.24-19-386
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿2.6.24-19-openvz
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿2.6.24-19-rt
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿2.6.24-19-virtual
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿2.6.24-19-generic
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿2.6.24-19-server
<NiKeCRu666> solo salen esos
<NiKeCRu666> asumo q el 386?
<ghis> uhmm
<ghis> a probar
<NiKeCRu666> XD
<ghis> el generic puede ser
<NiKeCRu666> ops
<ghis> en el error te dice; Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<ghis> talves seria conveniente empezar por ahi
<ghis> adelante es cosa de ir con ganas
<ghis> : D
<NiKeCRu666> XD jajaja ok =)
<NiKeCRu666> ahi esta instalando
<NiKeCRu666> bueno bajando
<NiKeCRu666> otra preguntamas, conocen algun programade mensajeria instantanea con el que pueda tener conversaciones por webcam y voz a la vez?
<ghis> uhm me dijeron que el emessene
<ghis> seria cosa q pruebes
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn  ya lo preobe pero me bota error cada vez que intento usar o mandar mensaje de voz
<NiKeCRu666> reiniciare, ya vengo =)
<ghis> xD
<Gatunox_D> xD
<ghis> hola roaksoax
<RoAkSoAx> hola ghis
<ghis> q dia sale ya el nuevo ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> ghis, no tengo fecha exacta
<RoAkSoAx> pero es en noviembre si no mal recuerdo
<ghis> wueno, espero q nos traiga nuevas cosas : D
<viperhoot> 30 de octubre
<ghis> chvr falta poco
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ya fin de mes? no sabia :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<viperhoot> si poe
<viperhoot> oe basura
<viperhoot> no me habias dicho que habia esta chamba disponible: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_UTC
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si hace tiempaso esta ahi... yo ya he aplicado
<RoAkSoAx> pero hasta ahora nada
<viperhoot> necesitan uno? varios ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ke tal el translations scprint ayer... no pude asistir csmre
<viperhoot> oe pero ahi no dicen si desde la comodidad de tu casa o no
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, 1 translators coordinator, pero desde tu jato es la webada
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> quiero ver si aplico
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, si, fue ayer el sprint https://launchpad.net/~dante  tengo un karma respetable
<viperhoot> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, y en el 5 a day?? ya tas participando?
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> claro pe
<viperhoot> ubuntu-pe está en el puesto 14 :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero que haces en el 5-a-day, triaging?
<viperhoot> http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/  por ahi busca un dante :P
<viperhoot> creo que recien reporto unos 4 o 5
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero que haces pe, triaging o ke?
<viperhoot> triaging
<viperhoot> que más queda
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<RoAkSoAx> hhaha
<RoAkSoAx> oe weno me wa a acicalar
<RoAkSoAx> ya welvo
<viperhoot> ok
<Genelyk> Hi
<viperhoot> hola G
<viperhoot> Genelyk,
<Genelyk> siges traduciendo ?
<viperhoot> buena idea.. ahi voy
<Genelyk> jajaja
<ghis> hola xyox : D
<XYOX> q tal ghis
<ghis> jaja :p tb por aca?
<XYOX> se
<NiKeCRu666> hola
<NiKeCRu666> una pregunta, intale el virtual box y ahora no me puedo conectar a internet por wireless y tapmoco tengo sonido
<NiKeCRu666> se desconfiguro :S ayuda please
<NiKeCRu666> alguien peude ayudarme?
<NiKeCRu666> hola?
<NiKeCRu666> Juanpe, puedes ayudarme?
<NiKeCRu666> nxvl, ayuda please
<NiKeCRu666> alguien ayudeme, no encuentro solucion please, instale el virtual box y se me desconfiguro el sonido y el wireless
<NiKeCRu666> por favor
<NiKeCRu666> hola? hay alguien aqui?
<NiKeCRu666> >.<
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-21
<xander21c> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-25
<Guest26107> Buenas alguien en el canal
<Guest26107> alguien que me podria dar una mano
<Guest26107> alguien en el canal
#ubuntu-pe 2010-09-28
<ovejo> hola
<Ddiods> hola
<ovejo> =) alguien despierto, que bueno
<ovejo> mucho gusto
<ovejo> muy buena la propuesta de usuarios de ubuntu en Peru
<ovejo> es un grupo particular de usuarios o es un anexo de Ubuntu?
<ovejo> bueno nos vemos, saludos
<Ddiods> es un anexo de ubuntu
<david> hola
<Guest3169> hola alguien por aki?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-09-29
<ovejo> hola
<ovejo> una consulta, alguien libre_
<ovejo> instale ubuntu sobre windows con wubi
<ovejo> y le di 3GB de espacio en la instalacion pero con las actualizaciones me quede sin espacio libre
<ovejo> queria saber si hay alguna forma de aumentar el espacio sin tener que instalar todo de nuevo
<ovejo> lei que con LVPM se podia hacer, aumentar el espacio sin tener que reinstalar
<ovejo> estoy probando esa aplicacion pero al inciarle me sale al momento de elegir rezise, 5000MB y no se si se agregaran 5000MB o esa sera la nueva capacidad total
<Ddiods> hola
<ovejo> hola
<ovejo> me podrias dar una mano?
<Ddiods> claro
<Ddiods> dame un momento... 1 minuto
<ovejo> ok
<Ddiods> esa cantidad es el espacio final que tendrá la partición
<ovejo> 5GB
<ovejo> le di 3GB en la instalacion
<ovejo> y quisera aumentarlo a 5GB
<ovejo> recien estoy usando linux por lo que no creo instalar aplicaciones grandes
<ovejo> entonces voy por buen camino usando esa aplicacion
<Ddiods> si
<ovejo> Una pregunta adicional, en lo que es administracion de hardware me sale un mensaje
<ovejo> que el controlador de la tarjeta de video no esta activada
<Ddiods> q tarjeta de video tienes?
<ovejo> y me recomienda uno, luego al parecer trata de conectarse para descargar el controlador pero sale un error y no termina de activarla
<ovejo> una nvidia
<ovejo> geforcefx 5200 si mal no recuerdo
<ovejo> y leyendo en la ayuda recoemndaba descargar el controlador independientemente e instalarlo uno mismo
<Ddiods> aja, recuerdas q error te sale?
<ovejo> mm no pero ahora lo revisare
<Ddiods> ok
<ovejo> salio, Buscando controladores
<ovejo> luego abrio una ventana en la cual dice
<ovejo> Controlador para tarjetas graficas NVIDIA version 173 recoemndada
<ovejo> abajo luego de la explicacion de los detalles hay un boton que dice Activar
<ovejo> me pide autenticar, coloco la contrase;a y comeinza a descargar e instalar
<Ddiods> correcto
<ovejo> la barra de progreso por ahora sigue avanazando
<Ddiods> ok
<Ddiods> como va?
<ovejo> ya casi termina
<ovejo> bueno se quedo detenido casi al final, no se si se colgo o aun esta activo
<ovejo> esta aproximadamente a un 93%
<Ddiods> si la ventana no se pone de color gris es q aun sigue vivo
<ovejo> pues algo estara haciendo que aun no se pone gris
<Ddiods> entonces va bien
<ovejo> bueno aun sigue ahi, quiza sea por la falta de espacio
<ovejo> mejor primero aumento la capacidad y luego hago lo de la tarjeta de video
<ovejo> eso debe ser porque tengo 0 bits en espacio libre jeje
<Ddiods> haha si creo q ahi esta el detalle
<ovejo> see peque;o detalle
<ovejo> pero ahora como mato el proceso que se quedo pegado
<Ddiods> dale clic derecho en la parte superior en el titulo y luego cerrar
<ovejo> bueno no se deja, creo que sera a la forma antigua, apagar la pc para que cierre el sistema
<ovejo> muchas gracias por la ayuda ya me voy a dormir
<ovejo> te debo una carita feliz hasta que configure el teclado
<Ddiods> jeje no te preocupes
<Ddiods> nos vemos
<ovejo> nos vemos
<ovejo> hola
<ovejo> mi ubuntu no quiere iniciar =(
<ovejo> regreso al rato =)
#ubuntu-pe 2010-09-30
<ovejo> hola
<ovejo> u_u
<ovejo> no carga mi ubuntu
<ovejo> Al iniciar ubuntu me muestra la imagen de bienvenida y el usuario a seleccionar para acceder
<ovejo> selecciono mi usuario, coloco mi contraseña y presiono en iniciar sesion
<ovejo> pero luego me sale un mensaje de error en la parte superior derecha de la pantalla
<ovejo> Problema de Instalacion: No se ha instalado correctamente la configuracion predeterminada para el gestor de energia. Contacte con su administrador
<ovejo> Me manda de nuevo a inicio de sesion y asi se repite sin permitirme ingresar
<ovejo> Hay solucion a eso o reinstalo de nuevo? Instale la version de windows que viene en el cd, ayer estaba tratando de activar el controlador pero me quede sin espacio y se colgo la aplicacion
<ovejo> Apage la con el boton apagar y ahora que prendi e inicie ubuntu me salio el error mencionado
<viperhoot> hola ovejo
<viperhoot> probablemente debas reinstalar
<viperhoot> si haz instalado en tan poco espacio, poco podr?s hacer
<viperhoot> tampoco es que hayas hecho un correcto uso al encenderlo y apagarlo de esa manera
<ovejo> si pues
<ovejo> es una de mis primeras veces =)
<viperhoot> te recomiendo hacer una re-instalaci?n del mejor modo, instalandolo en una partici?n adicional
<ovejo> bueno no domino eso de crear particiones swap y root creo que se llama
<ovejo> por eso opte por la de windows
<ovejo> pero lo desinstalare y volvere a instalar con wubi
<viperhoot> o en todo caso
<viperhoot> instala con wubi
<viperhoot> pero aumentale algo de espacio
<ovejo> acabo de tener un dejabu con esto lo de reinstalar ububtu =S
<viperhoot> porque seguro que te queda corto luego de un tiempo :P
<ovejo> si, es que le di 3GB =P ahora le dare mucho mas
<viperhoot> de 8 para arriba mi recomendaci?n
<viperhoot> ahora q si le das unos 40 jajaja
<ovejo> jajaja
<ovejo> 40 es todo mi C xD
<ovejo> ya es hora de comprar otro HD
<ovejo> una pregunta, ahora que estoy entrando en lo de linux, a la unidad principal en windows se le conoce como C
<ovejo> en linux se usa algun nombre asi comun para ese espacio?
<viperhoot> hmmmm
<viperhoot> depende
<ovejo> sistema de archivos, root
<viperhoot> tienes una partici?n que es la ra?z, donde va todo el sistema
<viperhoot> conocida como ---> /
<viperhoot> hahah
<ovejo> jeje
<viperhoot> luego puedes crear particiones personales, si lo que buscas es tener espacio para tus cosas
<ovejo>  =(
<ovejo> es que ayer me quede sin espacio
<ovejo> y creo que dije "me uqede sin espacion en lo que es C en windows"
<viperhoot> hmmen ese caso no te salva nadie
<ovejo> jeje
<viperhoot> necesitas otro disco
<ovejo> ok gracias por la ayuda y gracias a todos por la iniciativa de la web y del chat
<Ddiods> buenas..
<Ddiods> hola Ovejo.. Viperhoot.. q tal?
<ovejo> saludos, mas que seguro que pasere por aqui mas de una vez
<viperhoot> ;)
<ovejo> Hola Ddios
<viperhoot> el sitio a?n est? en fase de cambios
<viperhoot> pero se hace de a pocos
<viperhoot> salutes Ddiods
<ovejo> Bien Ddiods aqui conversando con viperhoot =)
<Ddiods> veo q no te resultó lo de reparticionarlo...
<ovejo> y contandole lo que hice ayer con ubuntu que se colgo y ahora no inicia =)
<ovejo> creo que lo principal fue la falta de espacio asi que ahora que lo reinstale le dare mucho mas
<Ddiods> como dijo viperhoot.. 8 minimo estaria bien
<ovejo> si pues, pense que con 3 era suficiente xD
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> bueno, me ausento
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos luego ;)
<ovejo> ok y gracias
<Ddiods> nos vemos
<Ddiods> q te vaya bien
<ovejo> bueno ahora a reinstalar =D y luego a instalar las actualizaciones
<ovejo> y a probar lo que trae ubuntu =)
<Ddiods> adelante ;)
<ovejo> bueno es mas que seguro que regresare por aqui =P asi que nos vemos y gracias por todo
<Ddiods> de nada
<Ddiods> nos vemos
<ovejo> =) hola
<ovejo> ubuntu esta basado en debian?
<ovejo> o que archivos de instalacion usa?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-01
<jojo__> hola
<jojo__> quisiera saber como uso una utilidad portable de wind con wine
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-26
<Genelyk> Amm
<Genelyk> ping :D
<xander21c> Hola
<xander21c> Genelyk: q novelas
<xander21c> iniciamos en 5min
<Genelyk> q tal xander21c
<Genelyk> aqui  llegando para la reunion
<Genelyk> sabes donde puedo conseguir una multigrabadora Liteon
<Genelyk> ?
<xander21c> mira aqui http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.pe/MPE-14372411-vendo-o-cambio-multigrabadoras-lite-on-ihas124-04-_JM
<Genelyk> mmm
<Genelyk> taba  buscando el  ihas224
<Genelyk> en compulabs se agotaron
<Genelyk> creo q me kedare con una pioner al final
<xander21c> Bueno creo q empezamos :)
 * xander21c Inicia la reunion
<xander21c> En reunión debemos definir los parametros basicos del evento
<xander21c> fecha, lugar, temas & expositores
<Genelyk> cuantos  presentes estan ?
<xander21c> somos 2 creo
<Genelyk> eso parece
<xander21c> los demas son bots o algo asi
<xander21c> esperamos?? o me listo lo que habia pensado???
<Genelyk> seguro solo leeran el  log
<Genelyk> esperemos un poco
<Genelyk> 5 min mas
<xander21c> ok
<Genelyk> tu sabes Hora cabana
<Genelyk> ay esta uno mas
<GianKrl0> Hola a todos =)
<Genelyk> Hola
<Genelyk> q tal
<GianKrl0> bien, sperando a ver q novedads hay
<GianKrl0> y como piensan darle mas notoriedad a ubuntu perú
<Genelyk> 3
<Genelyk> ahora todos estan hablando de W8
<xander21c> jajaja
<Genelyk> aun no lo e probado
<xander21c> siendo 3 podemos ir debatiendo
<xander21c> luego pasamos a offtopic
<xander21c> En reunión debemos definir los parametros basicos del evento
<xander21c> fecha, lugar, temas & expositores
<xander21c> Ocelot sale el 13 de Octubre la fecha tentativa del evento deberia ser el Sabado 15
<Genelyk> si normal
<GianKrl0> seria correcto
<Genelyk> q tiempo planeas
<Genelyk> ?
<Genelyk> de 9 a 5
<Genelyk> o solo medio dia ?
<xander21c> depende de la cantidad de expositores y temas q podamos definir
<Genelyk> mm
<xander21c> y del tiempo que nos den el lugar donde pueda ser
<xander21c> GianKrl0: q opinas??
<xander21c> de la fecha
<GianKrl0> si coment q estaba bien sabado
<Genelyk> ay un temaq aun me preoucupa
<Genelyk>  es la pagina web ..
<xander21c> ok vamos por partes
<GianKrl0> he notado q la UIGV siempre esta muy vinculada con el open source y siempre tienen varios eventos alli
<GianKrl0> podria ser un punto dond empezar
<xander21c> la fecha entonces se  queda Sabado 15
<GianKrl0> si x q no puede ser antes ni muxo despues
<xander21c> Alem de  UIGV comento x la lista que puede consultar y gestionar el auditorio
<GianKrl0> aunq con el poco tiempo q qeda talvez ya ste ocupado
<GianKrl0> otro podria ser UTP q tambien he visto eventos alli
<Genelyk> algun otro local
<GianKrl0> tambien hay eventos open source en UNAC
<Genelyk> lo que necesitamos contactarnos con las comunidades de Open source de las universidades para ver si tienen  disponible algun local
<Genelyk> donde nos podamos acomodar
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> yo me puedeo encargar de contactar a la UTP y UIGV
<GianKrl0> una pregunta, quien es el encargado del ubuntu peru??
<Genelyk> luego un baner o afiche para anunciar el evento
<xander21c> GianKrl0: Yo estoy encargado de ver el tema del evento
<Genelyk> creo q una ves sabiendo la disponibilidad del local  y el tiempo en q se puede usar
<Genelyk> se podria tener una  idea de cuantas charlas se podrian optar
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> debemos escoger temas basicos
<GianKrl0> creo q deben haber variados: basicos, intermedios y avanzados
<GianKrl0> con solo basicos gente como yo no iria
<Genelyk> pienso q en esa parte se deberia tener ya una hoja de ruta
<GianKrl0> x q no seria interesant
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> recordems q en cada evento siempre va gente nueva
<GianKrl0> cierto ya saber q temas se van a tocar y de alli buscar kien los puede hacer
<GianKrl0> seria bueno un taller sobre instalacion pa la gente nueva
<Genelyk> primero  una breve charla  sobre la introduccion a Open Source luego sobre ubuntu ,
<GianKrl0> sobre el taller: algo asi vi en un ultimo evento dond la gente lleva sus PCs y se les nseña a instalar
<GianKrl0> o corregir errores
<Genelyk> ese es un install party
<GianKrl0> pero se hizo dentro d un evento sobre open source
<GianKrl0> no como algo independiente
<Genelyk> si
<Genelyk> esa situacion q se instala y se ayuda acorregir problemas
<Genelyk>  se llama install party
<GianKrl0> si si lo se
<Genelyk> puede ser separa o los dos juntos
<GianKrl0> a ok
<Genelyk> a veces tantas charlas no dan tiempo para una install party
<GianKrl0> pero no se podria hacer en paralelo??
<GianKrl0> asi lo hicieron esa vez
<Genelyk> eso depende mayormente del local
<Genelyk> si dan las instalaciones
<Genelyk>  por q se necesitan enchufes
<Genelyk> espacio
<GianKrl0> a eso si claro
<Genelyk> y como traeran sus pcs  registro de loq traen
<Genelyk>  toda esa nota es tramite
<Genelyk> depende a la comunidad q nos ayude
<GianKrl0> por eso seria bueno n una univ.
<Genelyk> siempre son en uni
<Genelyk> xander no vuelve
<GianKrl0> se aburrio?? hahaha
<Genelyk> no creo
<Genelyk>  recuerda q esto es voluntario
<Genelyk> no estamos obligados  a hacerlo
<cfoch> recien me entero de que habia reunion
<cfoch> hola
<GianKrl0> si pero el es el ncargado d esto
<GianKrl0> speremos q sea un inconveniente tecnico
<cfoch> todavia sigue o ya termino?
<GianKrl0> hola cfoch
<GianKrl0> no hace muxo q empezo
<cfoch> hola
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk> nu  viene xander
<cfoch> hay que esperarlo
<Genelyk> estaba
<Genelyk> pero salio
<Genelyk> y no se aparece Dante
<GianKrl0> creo q ntre los q c conocen y principalmente si pertenecen al council
<GianKrl0> deberian darse una llamadita para estos casos
<cfoch> esperemos simplemente
<Genelyk> council son 5
<Genelyk>  pero no creo q Pelicano aparesca ..
<Genelyk> luego era
<Genelyk> nvxl
<Genelyk>  luego dante
<Genelyk>  lueg ese xander
<Genelyk> y andres
<Genelyk> q alguien twitte a xander
<GianKrl0> ya paso media hora
<GianKrl0> creo q a menos q se haya ido la electricidad en todo su distrito
<GianKrl0> no piensa volver
<Genelyk> espero hasta las 9
<GianKrl0> me too
<cfoch> le mande un mensaje
<Genelyk> somos muy pocos para hacer la reunion
<GianKrl0> asi parece
<Genelyk> seeeeeeeeeeeeee
<GianKrl0> y sin el ncargado como la reunion carece de oficialidad
<Genelyk> se pos
<Genelyk> bueno
<Genelyk> gente
<Genelyk>  parece q no hay  nada mas
<GianKrl0> si sta reu c convirtio n un aboluto off-topic
<Genelyk> bueno yo me retiro
<GianKrl0> bueno hasta la proxima xikos
<GianKrl0> buenas noxes
<GianKrl0> bye
<Ddiods> Buenas..+
<sam1978> Muy buenas noches para todos un saludo desde Colombia.
<sam1978> Busco ayuda sobre ubuntu server, alguien podria resolver algunas de mis dudas?
<sam1978> Gracias de antemano a todos.
<sam1978> Monte mi sitio en ubuntu server 11.04, pero al acceder a el desde otro equipo mediante el navegador, no muestra imagenes ni los flash que le tengo, que estará mal?
<sam1978> mi sitio es tutorvirtual.no-ip.org por si quieren ver de que les hablo.
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-28
<beto> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-24
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya llegaron los papeles de Marianna?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope, hoy llegan
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, perfecto! :D que te dije
<SergioMeneses> hoy paso por el passport apenas salga de la oficina
<SergioMeneses> y le escribo a marianna antes de salir al aeropuerto
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, un favor ud me puede conseguir las medidas del mantel?
<SergioMeneses> cuando pueda
<SergioMeneses> no debe ser ya
<Lordofsraam> Es dificil aprender a programar computadoras en espanol? Porque todas las palabras estan en ingles
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-25
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, viperhoot
<viperhoot> oye, sólo llegó el documento de la invitación ?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> solo la carta de invitacion
<viperhoot> uhh, esperaba que algún otro documento
<viperhoot> pero bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, no
<JoseeAntonioR> y vino en una bolsa enorme
<JoseeAntonioR> tambien llego el ubuntu book
<viperhoot> es que ella me dijo que mandaría también un documento que explique cómo está constituido canonical, en reemplazo del último documento que piden en la embajada
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, pero eso era de parte de relaciones humanas
<JoseeAntonioR> relaciones humanas no lo mando nunca
<viperhoot> no tendremos ese documento pienso :/
<viperhoot> a lo que hay nomás
<JoseeAntonioR> no me pidieron mas
<viperhoot> ajá, salvo ese, ya todo creo
<viperhoot> si pudiste reprogramar
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me dijeorn que vaya con eso, que con la escaneada les bastaba
<viperhoot> jajajaaja será?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
 * viperhoot ya se tomó su foto con corbata y todo.
<JoseeAntonioR> y me dijeron que si no tenia 10 dias para presentar la original
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, la mia es con ubuntupolo
<JoseeAntonioR> justo el 3 toca recoger pasaporte
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: aguanta, osea que si te entrevistaste?
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<viperhoot> genial
<viperhoot> te acompaño ese día entonces
<viperhoot> me toca a las 10am
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo que ir de 11 a 12, bueno, mis padres
<JoseeAntonioR> yo estare en el colegio
<viperhoot> ah ok
<viperhoot> Yo estoy en Lima el próximo martes
<viperhoot> a ver si nos encontramos un rato para que me pases el documento y nos tomamos un café por ahi ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: yo invito las donuts :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, genial
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos nos vemos por ahi
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> a dormir por aquí !
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: nos vemos!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<Lordofsraam> pong
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, saludos! jeje andaba buscando a jose para una consulta :)
<Lordofsraam> a ok. Algo personal, o te puedo ayudar?
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, pues no es personal pero es una informacion que el tiene :D
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, saludos
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, \o
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, saque la cita de la embajada por internety
<SergioMeneses> mañana llamo a confirmar la citacion
<SergioMeneses> por si acazo
<viperhoot> claro, las citas por teléfono incluso
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<viperhoot> y luego a presentarse así bien formal :P
<SergioMeneses> lo bueno es q me enviaron la confirmacion en pdf
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<viperhoot> que bueno :)
<SergioMeneses> el 11 de oct tengo la citacion
<viperhoot> yo también, en una semana me toca
<SergioMeneses> se demora 8 dias el tramite
<viperhoot> más o menos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<viperhoot> a esperar nada más, y suerte ;)
<SergioMeneses> eso si
<SergioMeneses> ojala se de todo
<SergioMeneses> jose ya tuvo la cita
<viperhoot> ajam, sólo le queda esperar
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya marianna me envio la carta de invitacion
<viperhoot> ya con eso todo más sencillo
<SergioMeneses> me anda tramitando los otros papeles
<viperhoot> que te falta?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, que me envie lo del seguro, los pasajes y lo del hotel
<SergioMeneses> :)
<viperhoot> eso sólo en virtual creo
<viperhoot> te lo adjunta a un mail y lo imprimes tal cual
<SergioMeneses> si
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: los pasajes no es con ella
<viperhoot> o al menos en nuestro caso no fue /cc JoseeAntonioR
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si ando esperando a jose para q me oriente en unas cosas
<viperhoot> los pasajes lo hablabas directamente con la agencia de viajes
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> ya les envie el email
<SergioMeneses> y me enviaron el itinerario de viaje
<viperhoot> entonces ya anda todo también :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si xD
<viperhoot> salvo la ruta del día de tour, ya tenemos todo listo :P
<viperhoot> digo nomás
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, anda trabajando?
<viperhoot> nada
<viperhoot> esperando unos 30 min para ir a la universidad
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jeje andamos en la misma
<SergioMeneses> pues yo ya termine materias
<SergioMeneses> ando haciendo los tramites para graduarme xD
<viperhoot> lo malo es que aquí está lloviendo terriblemente :S
<viperhoot> genial ! este año ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<SergioMeneses> el 20 de Diciembre
<viperhoot> falta muy poco !
<viperhoot> mucha suerte con eso
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> tengo que presentar un examen a finales de octubre
<SergioMeneses> unos dias antes de viajar
<viperhoot> jajajaja y cómo haras?
<viperhoot> ah bueno
<viperhoot> yo por suerte para esas fechas no estoy en examenes
<viperhoot> tenia un viaje de la chamba
<viperhoot> pero por suerte no se cruza
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pues ando estudiando
<SergioMeneses> lo presento
<SergioMeneses> y unos dias despues a dinamarca
<SergioMeneses> xD
<viperhoot> con que no te salga un imprevisto
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lo importante es pasar ese examen
 * SergioMeneses runs around
<viperhoot> hehehe suerte
<viperhoot> ya salgo, hora de correr entre la lluvia :S
<SergioMeneses> dale
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos en la noche ;)
<SergioMeneses> dale
<SergioMeneses> yo tambien salgo a estudiar un rato
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esta en gtalk?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: entro si necesita
<SergioMeneses> si para llamarlo
<SergioMeneses> un momento
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi entro
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-26
<josemld> ola
<josemld> alguien x ahi
<viperhoot> Pregunta, alguien usa las ubuntu web apps ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: o/
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cómo las instalo? el paquete unity-webapps ha desaparecido :S
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, porque se removieron unos componentes
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que es quantal-only por el momento
<viperhoot> es muy probable, tenía algo de curiosidad
<viperhoot> btw, el lense de gwibber está genial.
<JoseeAntonioR> no lo he visto/probado
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-27
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, para llamarte un momento
<JoseeAntonioR> si claro, deme un segundo que termino un fridge scrip
<JoseeAntonioR> t
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dale me llamas entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ahi va la llamada
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dale
<SergioMeneses> no sale el icono
<SergioMeneses> la escucho pero no veo el icono
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, reinicia la llamada por favor
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: llameme usted
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay le estoy marcando
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, viperhoot
<viperhoot> que novelas
<JoseeAntonioR> mil trabajos de por medio
<viperhoot> uhh , ya me imagino
<viperhoot> examenes también ?
<JoseeAntonioR> tambien
<viperhoot> estamos en las mismas :S
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: vas a regresar a lima por el pasaporte?
<viperhoot> pienso que será mejor dejar el recojo a cargo de mi hermano
<JoseeAntonioR> con poder simple y copia de dni
<viperhoot> con una carta poder simple podría hacrlo
<viperhoot> ajá
<viperhoot> no puedo faltar demasiado a clases
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: voy saliendo, nos vemos!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ok, suerte ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-28
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: rusas, rusas everywhere
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> Lima ya sería la ciudad más destruida si todas las predicciones hubiesen sido ciertas
<JoseeAntonioR> de todas maneras
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: debería existir es.ubuntuonair.com
<viperhoot> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: repito por enesima vez, hay que esperar al siguiente ciclo
<viperhoot> uhhh jajaj ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-29
<superdat7> hola a todos
<superdat7> creo que es muy temprano...
<superdat7> o muy tarde?
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, superdat7
<superdat7> salud y fraternidad!!
<superdat7> queria hacer una pregunta
<superdat7> sólo una...
<superdat7> ¿cuáles son las razones para marcar una pregunta o comentario como INAPROPIADO en  ask.ubuntu-pe.org
<superdat7> ?
<superdat7> ??
<superdat7> ???
<superdat7> ????
<superdat7> ?????
<superdat7> ??????
<superdat7> ??
<superdat7> ??
<superdat7> ????
<JoseeAntonioR> superdat7: has leido que el topic dice que no te desesperes? tampoco hagas spam, por favor
<JoseeAntonioR> superdat7: a que va la pregunta?
<superdat7> ooops... perdón
<superdat7> Es que en ask encontré una pregunta un poco "contestataria" pero creo que válida al fin. y alguien la marcó como INAPROPIADO
<JoseeAntonioR> me das el link de la pregunta?
<superdat7> un momento, buscaré
<superdat7> NO la puedo encontrar
<superdat7> Pero la pregunta-comentario iba más o menos así...
<superdat7> Cómo difundir más el software libre, si cuando hacen charlas al respecto sólo asisten los que ya saben o usan gnu/linux como ingenieros de sistemas, desarrolladores, etc. ... (y varias lineas más)
<JoseeAntonioR> si, la he cerrado yo, despues de una conversacion con el Council
<superdat7> Y... se podría saber algunas de las razones... al menos una?
<JoseeAntonioR> que es un lugar de soporte, no de discusion, este canal y el mailing list se pueden usar para discutir diversos temas
<JoseeAntonioR> por otro lado, era una pregunta muy controversial, que podia causar una que otra discrepancia si era mal entendida
<superdat7> Hmmm entiendo
<superdat7> Aunque siempre he sabido de la existencia de listas, irc, etc. los he usado muy poco
<superdat7> A raiz de que uso ubuntu, y soft libre, poco a poco me he ido metiendo sin querer en las listas
<superdat7> Recuerdo que alguna vez, algo parecido en otra lista, aunque no era de ubuntu.
<superdat7> Tienes razón, en este caso también pudo volverse algo muy incómodo
<superdat7> pero bueno, pasó hace mucho tiempo.
<superdat7> Aunque en casos como el reciente, hubiera sido bueno darle a esa persona un buen ejemplo que le permitiera ver  no sólo existe lo que uno conoce, siempre hay más.
<superdat7> Por ejemplo, en educación, en los colegios nacionales, hay miles de xo, que trabajan con gnu/linux y ussan software libre
<superdat7> Los frutos de ese despliegue, de seguro no se verán inmediatamente, pero es un gran avance, y se verán los resultados mucho más adelante
<superdat7> bueno, se agradece la atención. Paso a retirarme. Les deseo buenas noches y ..... Larga vida al software libre!!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hoy es cumpleaños de lyz, no se le olvide
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro q no
<SergioMeneses> ya la felicite por twitter
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> cuando andaba desayunando (yo)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, nxvl roaksoax saludops
<viperhoot> hola hola
<nxvl> \o/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR tengo q hacer el registro en eventbrite
 * viperhoot por fin hizo funcionar su teclado como debe
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: que habia pasado con el teclado?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, ya sabes, las mac son un caso aparte hasta en el teclado
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> es complicado cuando tienes que usar dos configuraciones de teclado para dos sistemas operativos distintos
<viperhoot> tu cerebro crashea
<viperhoot> por fin he dado con una solución algo decente para no complicarme tanto con los teclados de mac en ubuntu /cc nxvl
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, pero ahora el que anda mal es gwibber que no me reconoce facebook :(
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, google no estara de sponsor esta vez :(
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajaja
<viperhoot> fuera de eso todo bien, mañana salgo para Lima !
<SergioMeneses> ti cerebro se crashea!
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: cuando nos vemos para darte el papel?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, en Lima donde se hospeda? donde
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, en serio, creo que se le llama memoria muscular o algo así que involuntariamente presiones ciertas combinaciones de teclas en un sistema que no debes
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, tengo el lunes por la tarde libre, o todo el martes
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, en el depa de mi hermano ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> el lunes puede ser si es que cjohnston no me agarra con Summit ni jono con su q&a, y despues de que lancemos el uwn
 * viperhoot invita las donuts
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, en todo caso mejor el martes que dices?
<viperhoot> martes por la tarde más que fijo
<JoseeAntonioR> como prefieras
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos no hay clases estos dos dias
<viperhoot> oh los arabes...
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot nxvl pregunta: en el campo de roommate se deja en blanco?...
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si es que no tiene uno y quiere uno al azar, si, si no no
<viperhoot> si lo prefieres
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, de momento no tengo
<SergioMeneses> y pues hay da el campo de texto de roommate
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces en blanco, luego se puede cambiar
<SergioMeneses> oks
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: si no tienes roomate con quien ya hayas coordinado, si
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: osea, si tienes roomate, llenalo, sino dejalo en blanco
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, gracias
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: OJO, coordina primero con la persona con quien vas compartir cuarto
<nxvl> sino quedas mal
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si claro... por eso entonces dejarlo en blanco
<SergioMeneses> porque JoseeAntonioR va con viperhoot
<nxvl> xq ha pasado q X pone a Y pero Y va a roomear con Z, y Z tambien pone a Y, tons X queda en el aire
<SergioMeneses> :O
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: conozco ese caso, me habia pasado :P
<JoseeAntonioR> y yo fui X
<JoseeAntonioR> y Y me habia dicho D:
<nxvl> yo he sido Y/Z
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> perdon, Y
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> en esta pregunta: Which group or company are you representing? 	
<SergioMeneses> se pone individual
<SergioMeneses> cierto?
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: tendras un tiempo para ayudarme con el LP api?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que intentas hacer con la api de lp?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: fix de https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/898590
<viperhoot> ahí nos leemos, saliendo voy.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, \o
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se ve interesante
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos, viperhoot!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en la pregunta
<SergioMeneses> Your Consulate/Embassy address 	
<SergioMeneses> solo es la direccion?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tengo el script pero en vez de buscar por name busca por email, porque cuando no hay resultado de name me da un 404 de mil lineas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Nombre de la embajada, Direccion completa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :OOOO
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, llego en el vuelo: AF 2350 y de regreso AF 1351
<JoseeAntonioR> parece que me compraran el Learn Python the hard wa
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, veamos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :OOO
<SergioMeneses> dale
 * SergioMeneses estudia python en sus ratos libres
<SergioMeneses> cuando los tengo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, vos llenaste este campo? Do you need an early check-in time?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: regresa en el AF1351 del 02 de nov?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces si, en el mismo vuelo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no entiendo ese campo
<SergioMeneses> para que es?
<JoseeAntonioR> por si entra antes del doming
<JoseeAntonioR> o
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, entrar a donde?
<SergioMeneses> trabajo?
<JoseeAntonioR> hotel
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo que no entiendo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, entonces los tres tenemos que poner que si!
<SergioMeneses> con dante
<JoseeAntonioR> si
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ustedes que hora pusieron?
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que 18/19
<SergioMeneses> yo llego a las 14:30 supuestamente al aeropuerto
<JoseeAntonioR> pongale 17 o 18
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<SergioMeneses> le pondre 18
<SergioMeneses> aunque supongo que si llegas antes no habria problema
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, una pregunta, para que vuelven a solicitar la direccion de la embajada?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ↑↑
<JoseeAntonioR> no tengo idea
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, - http://youtu.be/KvvOP6ocEe4
<JoseeAntonioR> todo lo que dicen: muy cierto
<SergioMeneses> listo ya me llego la confirmacion al email
<SergioMeneses> envian un ticket para imprimir
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> eso lleve a la embajada
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, no puedo encontrar la segunda edicion, solo pre-venden la tercera, que sale en enero :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy a imprimir todo lo que me mandaron
<SergioMeneses> prefiero que sobren papeles a que falten
<SergioMeneses> ya que la embajada no es en mi ciudad
<SergioMeneses> lo unico que me hace falta es el seguro :D esta semana lo enviaran
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, vos te apuntaste para lo del lunes y el viernes?
<JoseeAntonioR> s/viernes/jueves
<JoseeAntonioR> si
<SergioMeneses> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> esos son los mejores que hay
<SergioMeneses> si eso sale tambien en el pdf de confirmacion
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
 * JoseeAntonioR tendra que esperar a la tercera edicion, que ya estara enfocada en python 3
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> puedes ir leyendo el de python para todos
<JoseeAntonioR> el online book sirve, pero me es tedioso a la hora de buscar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso si
<SergioMeneses> y leer mucho me cansa
<SergioMeneses> de la pantalla claro esta!
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> a mi tambien
<JoseeAntonioR> aunque hay veces que ya es necesario
<SergioMeneses> btw necesito lentes para el pc
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo, pero siento que no uso/necesito
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR nxvl salgo a buscar algo de comer... estamos en contacto!
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos!
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ando entre que hackeo y salgo
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: asi que pregunta nomas
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: sino respondo por aca escribeme al fb chat
<nxvl> ese si salta por todos lados
<nxvl_> nxvl: probando
<nxvl_> nxvl: probando
<nxvl> nvm, mencioname aca nomas y voa recibir notificacion
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-30
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo
<SergioMeneses> andaba viendo una pelicula
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: perdon :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi salgo, pero le dejo el error: http://pastebin.com/yeq6TW9V
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si el usuario existe el campo status deberia desaparecer o cambia a algun dato especifico?
<sergio-movil> JoseeAntonioR: saludos
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-23
<hate> Hola
<zerick> alo
<hate> hay algún lugar para aprender bien sobre Ubuntu
<hate> o es todo por foros?
<zerick> lugar en internet ? n_n
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-24
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, muy ocupado?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: algo
<roaksoax> q paso?
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, buenos dias! yo se que andas trabajando pero una pregunta... cuando desde el instalador de ubuntu-server escojo instalar el lamp server instala algo extra a php5, mysql, apache?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: todas las dependencias
<SergioMeneses> vale
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-25
<SergioMeneses> buenos dias!
<SergioMeneses> jose, roaksoax alguno ha manejado bacula?
<jose> hola hola, SergioMeneses :)
<jose> no por aqui
<jose> de paso, le importa un PM?
<SergioMeneses> jose, no hay lio
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-26
<eloy__> HOLA
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-27
<eloy_> hola
<Diego_nobato> hola
<Diego_nobato> alguien en linea?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-28
<mitos> haber haber quien esta por aqui?
<Zanguetsu> Hola a todos o/
<jose> hola, Zanguetsu :)
<Zanguetsu> Hola jose
<SergioMeneses> saludos!
<SergioMeneses> jose, hay logs de ubuntu-co-meeting en cola?
<jose> SergioMeneses: no tengo idea, depende de si ustedes hicieron algo
<jose> no los volvi a jalar desde la ultima vez que usted me dijo
<SergioMeneses> jose, creo q hay uno... porq me enviaron un email q si sabia donde andaban porq en el link no aparecia xD
<SergioMeneses> ...tengo q mover el bot
 * jose checks
<jose> SergioMeneses: si, hay uno que falta.
<jose> dejeme que hago scp
<SergioMeneses> jose, ok cuando pueda
<jose> SergioMeneses: dragonborn.joseeantonior.com
<SergioMeneses> dragonborn?
<jose> SergioMeneses: nombre de uno de los servidores
<jose> tambien tengo mirza y baudekin
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> jose, donde adquiriste los vps?
<jose> SergioMeneses: mirza en host1free.com, dragonborn es mi pc, y baudekin es una pc vieja que esta en mi almacen, tengo que encontrar un lugar para ella
<SergioMeneses> veo
<SergioMeneses> gracias jose por los logs :)
<jose> no hay problema :)
<SergioMeneses> jose, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xCR-iYg6Tc
<SergioMeneses> muy bueno!
<jose> :P
<jose> SergioMeneses: ha jugado skyrim?
<SergioMeneses> jose, nooo de q trata?
<SergioMeneses> yo solo juego wow como desde hace 7 años
<jose> :P
 * jose grabs link
<jose> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_V:_Skyrim
<SergioMeneses> jose, solo corre en wndows?
<jose> windows, ps3 y xbox
<SergioMeneses> no tengo ninguno de los 3 xD
<jose> :P
<jose> pero posiblemente corra con wine
<jose> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13667
<SergioMeneses> :O
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-29
<L0bit0> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2014-09-26
<terryAS> hola
<terryAS> hay alguien vivo
<terryAS> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<terryAS> holaaaaaaa
<DELLtra> nas o&
<DELLtra> o/
#ubuntu-pe 2015-09-21
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola, alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar las librerias de C en Ubuntu, estoy programando en C con code bloks
<roaksoax> /quer/win 12
